# Offiziell Mists of Pandaria



## wotronic (21. Oktober 2011)

und so ist es, Mists of Pandaria das neue Addon, neue Rasse, neue Klasse Panda und Mönch, sowie neuer Kontinent Pandaria, 
sowie neue Talentbäume

Kam gerade auf der BlizzCon, so schauts nun wohl aus, nun müssen wir uns überlegen, welchen Char wir löschen, falls uns der Panda gefällt xD.

Grüße


----------



## Uruktar (21. Oktober 2011)

Und das ist für mich das Ende von Warcraft. Die Evoks von Warcraft als Erweiterung ? Nicht mit mir.


----------



## Torode (21. Oktober 2011)

Pandaren Brewmaster, neben Chuck Norris aka Demon Hunter, beliebtester Held wird endlich Wirklichkeit. Allein deswegen will ich das Addon spielen.


----------



## kinziggangster (21. Oktober 2011)

Wen juckt es bitte wer aufhört? Ich finds klasse *_* vllt endlich mal ne heldenklasse die sich sehen lässt xP


----------



## Khortan (21. Oktober 2011)

hab auch kein bock mehr, wenn die das spiel wieder nach vorne bringen wollen müssen sie andere ansätze finden, als jedes addon neue rasse/klasse bringen und meinen wenn sie das talentsystem mal wieder überarbeiten hätten sie die ultimative neuerung. ich will nicht rumweinen oder so, aber das ist für wow-ansprüche einfach zu wenig. das ist wohl das entscheidende addon, naja hätten sie sich halt mal nen jahr mehr zeit gelassen, hätte auch niemandem geschadet


----------



## Hank Smith (21. Oktober 2011)

Uruktar schrieb:


> Und das ist für mich das Ende von Warcraft. Die Evoks von Warcraft als Erweiterung ? Nicht mit mir.



Ewoks.



Torode schrieb:


> [...]Pandaren Brewmaster,[...]



... hörst du auch zu wenn was erzählt wird, oder schreibst du einfach irgendwas?

Monk = Mönch.


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2011)

Khortan schrieb:


> hab auch kein bock mehr, wenn die das spiel wieder nach vorne bringen wollen müssen sie andere ansätze finden,



Andere Ansätzen? 
Z.B. wie: 
1) eine Entscheidung auf Seiten welcher Fraktion man kämpfen will?
2) ein Addon ohne "Endboss", mit der anderen fraktion als einzigen großen Feind?

So was in der Art?
Oh...wait


----------



## Varitu (21. Oktober 2011)

Hhm, 

naja bevor alle Buh Rufen wegen den Pandaren. Erstmal abwarten, das Addon ist noch sooooooo weit weg. Mal schauen was da kommt. Und ein umschlagen von WoW in ein Asia Style MMORPG kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## jeef (21. Oktober 2011)

ich musste echt lachen als ich das gesehen habe
da ich wirklich auf irgendwas zur Rettung gehofft habe und Blizz selbst weiß anders gehts nicht mehr
ich sag es normal nie... aber epic fail. 

Des wars wohl 
Naja wayne spiele eh schon länger nicht mehr


----------



## Torode (21. Oktober 2011)

Hank schrieb:


> Ewoks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum glaubst du heißt es Mönch? Also hier in Deutschland verbindet man das vor allem mit alten Hofbrauereien und ja ein Pandaren Braumeister wäre an dem unter anderen deutschen Jugendschutz schwerer durchzubringen als ein Mönch.


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2011)

War ja abzusehen, dass es das neue Addon wird, aber damit ist irgendwie auch jeglicher Reiz verloren gegangen, jemals wieder mit WoW anzufangen.

Weniger wegen dem Setting des neuen Addons als viel mehr, wenn ich mir anschaue wie "billig" das neue Addon vorgestellt wurde und die Änderungen die sowas von lahmarschig klingen... da gibts genug andere Spiele die mich persönlich mehr ansprechen.


----------



## Midnightboy (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab heute den handels chat gelesen und dachte nur oh noes wtf aber es is wirklich war wow mit panda bären also mal ganz ehrlich ich hab wow mit 16 angefangen mitlerweile bin ich 22 ich will doch keine kuschelbären mehr als freunde -.- damit steig ich dann wohl entgülltig aus und widme mich intressanteren spielen wie Swtor


Mfg Midi


----------



## BioHassan (21. Oktober 2011)

Also man kann ja halten davon was man will, aber meiner Meinung nach hat dieses Addon rein GAR NICHTS MEHR mit dem eigentlichen WoW zu tun:

Vorallem stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn die Pandaren spielbar werden ? Welch Seite bekommt sie dann ? Ist es nicht unfähr gegenüber der anderen Fraktion ?! 
Noch etwas: Okay Pandaren Mönch, gut aber welche Rasse will den Mönch noch spielen können ? Mönch ... MÖNCH ... hört sich so schon dämlich an wenn ich mir dann vorstelle vor mir im Startgebiet der Untoten steht ein MÖNCH ... WTF ?!

Prinzipiell find ich das was man im Trailer gesehen hat nicht schlecht, schöne Gebiete, tolle Grafik ... wenn man aber mal vergleicht, mit der alten Welt, mit der Scherbenwelt ... mit Nordend, WO ZUM TEUFEL PASST DA EIN PANDARIA REIN ? Richtig, nämlich gar nicht. 

Überarbeitetes Talentsystem: Irre ich mich oder haben die Helden von Blizzard die Talentbäume nicht schon mit Cata verhunzt ? 

Ich weiß nicht, ich dachte eigentlich schon mit Cata wäre WoW endgültig gestorben ... aber ich hab mich wohl geirrt es wird wohl erst mit MOP soweit sein ... schade drum, aber nach 8Jahren denke ich nicht allzu überraschend. Und wer auch immer mich jetzt flamen wird mit "ist doch voll geil ich freu mich schon voll drauf, wenns dir nicht gefällt hör doch auf zu spielen" dann kann ich euch nur sagen: Das ist meine Meinung und die wird so bleiben, ich kann diesem Trailer und generell den News NICHTS absolut NICHTS gutes entnehmen, und wens beruhigt ich habe schon im Januar aufgehört zu spielen.

Frohes Flamen


----------



## Katzenwerfer (21. Oktober 2011)

Mist: Pandaria.


----------



## BioHassan (21. Oktober 2011)

Torode schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du heißt es Mönch? Also hier in Deutschland verbindet man das vor allem mit alten Hofbrauereien und ja ein Pandaren Braumeister wäre an dem unter anderen deutschen Jugendschutz schwerer durchzubringen als ein Mönch.



Welche Spells soll der Braumeister denn dann haben ? "Verdammnistrank" - Wirft einen Bierkrug, hochprozentigen Alkohols ins Zielgebiet, welcher allen sich darin befindlichen Zielen 200 Schaden zufügt ? ... Not


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (21. Oktober 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Also man kann ja halten davon was man will, aber meiner Meinung nach hat dieses Addon rein GAR NICHTS MEHR mit dem eigentlichen WoW zu tun:
> 
> Vorallem stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn die Pandaren spielbar werden ? Welch Seite bekommt sie dann ? Ist es nicht unfähr gegenüber der anderen Fraktion ?!
> Noch etwas: Okay Pandaren Mönch, gut aber welche Rasse will den Mönch noch spielen können ? Mönch ... MÖNCH ... hört sich so schon dämlich an wenn ich mir dann vorstelle vor mir im Startgebiet der Untoten steht ein MÖNCH ... WTF ?!



Warum hat das Addon mit WoW nichts mehr zu tun? Weil nach langer Zeit ein Traum von vielen Warcraft III Spielern erfüllt wird, wie gerne Pandaren in WoW haben wollten? Erklär mir mal, warum eine Rasse, die seit Warcraft III:The Throzen Throne (2001) im Warcraft Universum existiert NICHTS mehr mit der World of Warcraft zu tun hat!

Mönch? Schonmal im scharlachroten Kloster gewesen? Nein? Geh mal rein, guck dir mal an, was da so für Mobs rumlaufen....Mönche.......ja, MÖNCHE! Und seit wann gibts die Instanz? Classic?


----------



## Torode (21. Oktober 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Welche Spells soll der Braumeister denn dann haben ? "Verdammnistrank" - Wirft einen Bierkrug, hochprozentigen Alkohols ins Zielgebiet, welcher allen sich darin befindlichen Zielen 200 Schaden zufügt ? ... Not



Schau dir die Spells in WC3 halt an. Da war der Pandaren Brewmaster auch vorhanden mit einem etwas abgeänderten Skill wie du ihn oben erwähnt hast, Witzbold. Immer diese Quatschtüten ehrlich......


----------



## BioHassan (21. Oktober 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Warum hat das Addon mit WoW nichts mehr zu tun? Weil nach langer Zeit ein Traum von vielen Warcraft III Spielern erfüllt wird, wie gerne Pandaren in WoW haben wollten? Erklär mir mal, warum eine Rasse, die seit Warcraft III:The Throzen Throne (2001) im Warcraft Universum existiert NICHTS mehr mit der World of Warcraft zu tun hat!
> 
> Mönch? Schonmal im scharlachroten Kloster gewesen? Nein? Geh mal rein, guck dir mal an, was da so für Mobs rumlaufen....Mönche.......ja, MÖNCHE! Und seit wann gibts die Instanz? Classic?



1. Die Rasse einzuführen ist eine Sache, die Rasse als SPIELBAR einzzführen etwas anderes. Findest du nicht die knudelligen Tiere sehen etwas lächerlich aus neben einem großen starken Orc Krieger ? Ich schon
 Warum Das nicht zu WoW passt ? Weil dieser Asia Style einfach total dämlich aussieht in WoW. 

2. Ich weiß das es in WoW Möche gibt. DDer unterschied ist aber, das die Mönche im Scharlachroten Kloster genau folgende Dinge können: Zuhauen, Zutreten, Slowen, und wenn ich mich nicht irre VLLT auch noch heilen, wobei ich mir da nicht so sicher bin weil das glaube ich ein anderer Mob dort war. Ich frage dich also, möchtest du eine Klasse spielen, mit der du genau 2 Dinge tust: Auto-Hit und Slow ? Ich denke nicht ... Aber sag du mir doch mal, welche Spells könntest du dir unter einem Möcnch noch vorstellen


----------



## BioHassan (21. Oktober 2011)

Torode schrieb:


> Schau dir die Spells in WC3 halt an. Da war der Pandaren Brewmaster auch vorhanden mit einem etwas abgeänderten Skill wie du ihn oben erwähnt hast, Witzbold. Immer diese Quatschtüten ehrlich......



Ist ja okay, was kann denn der Brewmaster dann noch ? Oder bleibts bei dem einen Spell ?


----------



## Acid_1 (21. Oktober 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> [...]
> Vorallem stellt sich mir die Frage, wenn die Pandaren spielbar werden ? Welch Seite bekommt sie dann ? Ist es nicht unfähr gegenüber der anderen Fraktion ?!
> [...]



Es wird eine Tutorialphase geben, nach der man sich dann für eine Seite entscheiden kann.


----------



## Nexilein (21. Oktober 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Warum hat das Addon mit WoW nichts mehr zu tun? Weil nach langer Zeit ein Traum von vielen Warcraft III Spielern erfüllt wird, wie gerne Pandaren in WoW haben wollten? Erklär mir mal, warum eine Rasse, die seit Warcraft III:The Throzen Throne (2001) im Warcraft Universum existiert NICHTS mehr mit der World of Warcraft zu tun hat!



Lässt sich "leicht" aus der Lore ableiten:
Der Cataclysmus verändert die Welt. Dadurch kann auch ein seit 10.000 Jahren verborgenes Reich zugänglich werden.

Außerdem wurde ja mehrfach betont: "Es geht um den Konflikt ziwschen Allianz und Horde"
Das kann man entweder in den alten Gebieten breitreten, oder man schafft ein paar neue Zonen.


----------



## Bibbie (21. Oktober 2011)

Nun...immerhin spielen ja einige schon ...ich nenn es mal...Kühe...   
Wieso dann nicht auch Pandas?^^

Abwarten und reinschauen


----------



## Seryma (21. Oktober 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Ist ja okay, was kann denn der Brewmaster dann noch ? Oder bleibts bei dem einen Spell ?



Noch ist nichts genaues bekannt, behaupte ich einfach mal.. aber: es ist *KEIN BRAUMEISTER*, sondern ein *MÖNCH*!!


----------



## BioHassan (21. Oktober 2011)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Es wird eine Tutorialphase geben, nach der man sich dann für eine Seite entscheiden kann.



Okay. Naja. Ich find ehrlich gesagt lächerlich, und das ist meine Meinung, ich aktzeptiere die Meinung meiner Flamer auch also sollten sie meine genauso aktzeptieren.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (21. Oktober 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> 1. Die Rasse einzuführen ist eine Sache, die Rasse als SPIELBAR einzzführen etwas anderes. Findest du nicht die knudelligen Tiere sehen etwas lächerlich aus neben einem großen starken Orc Krieger ? Ich schon
> Warum Das nicht zu WoW passt ? Weil dieser Asia Style einfach total dämlich aussieht in WoW.
> 
> 2. Ich weiß das es in WoW Möche gibt. DDer unterschied ist aber, das die Mönche im Scharlachroten Kloster genau folgende Dinge können: Zuhauen, Zutreten, Slowen, und wenn ich mich nicht irre VLLT auch noch heilen, wobei ich mir da nicht so sicher bin weil das glaube ich ein anderer Mob dort war. Ich frage dich also, möchtest du eine Klasse spielen, mit der du genau 2 Dinge tust: Auto-Hit und Slow ? Ich denke nicht ... Aber sag du mir doch mal, welche Spells könntest du dir unter einem Möcnch noch vorstellen



1. Gnome!!!! Und alles was mit ihnen zu tun hat!!!

2. Sind die Mönche wohl endlich das, was Blizz schon seit Classic einführen wollte: eine Nahkampfklasse, die wie der Mönch in Diablo (1 oder 2? und jetzt 3) funktioniert, also mit Fäusten und zutreten Schaden verursacht, aber auch heilen kann (laut gamona.de sollte der Disziplin-Baum beim Priester ursprünglich mal in diese Richtung gehen)! Ich glaub auch kaum, dass es bei diesen, von dir genannten Fähigkeiten bleibt, da wird noch ne Menge mehr dazu kommen, zumal ich mich auch frag, welche Waffen die Mönche tragen sollen...Stäbe? Faustwaffen und....? Ich find es super Spannend, aber man kanns halt nicht allen recht Machen du Gesäß!


----------



## Torode (21. Oktober 2011)

Welche Spells mit den Monks kommen weiß ich natürlich nicht, nur die Designer haben sich bei den Bossfähigkeiten immer an die WC3 Helden angelehnt. Fast jede Fähigkeit, die die Heros in WC3 konnten, wurde implementiert (außer jetzt vielleicht die Fähigkeiten vom Tinker speziell). Außerdem wird der Mönch meiner Einschätzung nach eine Mischung aus Krieger und Priester sein (man beachte: MEINE EINSCHÄTZUNG).


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2011)

Hauptsache die selbsternannten Experten heulen schon 30 Minuten nach der Bekanntgabe rum wie kleine Kinder wie scheisse doch alles ist. Ich würd mal warten bis näheres bekannt ist und mindestens die Beta da ist. Dann dürft ihr rumheulen. Sowieso werden 80% von denen die jetzt gross rumheulen trotzdem weiterspielen.

Ich freu mich drauf, ich spiel seit Classic WoW, mit Nordend war mein persönlicher Tiefpunkt erreicht, seit Cata gehts wieder Bergauf und ich find die Pandaren irgendwie ganz witzig. So why not?


----------



## BioHassan (21. Oktober 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> 1. Gnome!!!! Und alles was mit ihnen zu tun hat!!!
> 
> 2. Sind die Mönche wohl endlich das, was Blizz schon seit Classic einführen wollte: eine Nahkampfklasse, die wie der Mönch in Diablo (1 oder 2? und jetzt 3) funktioniert, also mit Fäusten und zutreten Schaden verursacht, aber auch heilen kann (laut gamona.de sollte der Disziplin-Baum beim Priester ursprünglich mal in diese Richtung gehen)! Ich glaub auch kaum, dass es bei diesen, von dir genannten Fähigkeiten bleibt, da wird noch ne Menge mehr dazu kommen, zumal ich mich auch frag, welche Waffen die Mönche tragen sollen...Stäbe? Faustwaffen und....? Ich find es super Spannend, aber man kanns halt nicht allen recht Machen!



Ich find es auch spannend und super die ganzen neuen Änderungen und ankündigungen. Und zwar so lange bis dann Release ist und ich merke: Moment mal, das ist ja alles großartig angepriesen worden dabei ist es genau die selbe langweilige und breitgetretene Scheiße wie bei den vorherigen Add-Ons auch. So wars bei WotLK bei mir und noch schlimmer war die Enttäuschung bei Cata. Noch so was tu ich mir nicht an, ich hab endgültig aufgehört selbst wenn sie Chuck Norris als spielbare Rasse ankündigen.


----------



## BioHassan (21. Oktober 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hauptsache die selbsternannten Experten heulen schon 30 Minuten nach der Bekanntgabe rum wie kleine Kinder wie scheisse doch alles ist. Ich würd mal warten bis näheres bekannt ist und mindestens die Beta da ist. Dann dürft ihr rumheulen. Sowieso werden 80% von denen die jetzt gross rumheulen trotzdem weiterspielen.
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf, ich spiel seit Classic WoW, mit Nordend war mein persönlicher Tiefpunkt erreicht, seit Cata gehts wieder Bergauf und ich find die Pandaren irgendwie ganz witzig. So why not?



Freut mich für dich, ich werd trotzdem bei meiner Meinung bleiben, was auch mein gutes Recht sein sollte ohne geflamed zu werden und um dich zum Schluss nochmal zu enttäuschen. Ich habe vor 10Monaten aufgehört und es wird so bleiben


----------



## NightCreat (21. Oktober 2011)

endlich ein neuer kontinent mit neuem style, nichts recycelt! jetzt fehlt nur noch eine neutrale hauptstadt damit ich mir og nicht immer geben muss und ich bin glücklich 

mir stellt sich nur die frage wie die raids dort ausschauen werden o.O nen oberbösewicht wirds wohl nicht geben und welche bekannten figuren treiben sich in pandaria überhaupt rum?


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Freut mich für dich, ich werd trotzdem bei meiner Meinung bleiben, was auch mein gutes Recht sein sollte ohne geflamed zu werden und um dich zum Schluss nochmal zu enttäuschen. Ich habe vor 10Monaten aufgehört und es wird so bleiben



Hm, warum bist du dann im WoW Forum unterwegs wenn du seit 10 Monaten weg bist ;D

Ne ich weiss schon was du meinst, ich hab ja auch nichts dagegen wenn man skeptisch und kritisch ist, aber mir geht dieses "OMFG LOW WTF SCHEISS WOW SCHEISS BLIZZARD OHNE MICH LOL L2P KKTHXBYE" geheule aufn Sack wenn man noch nichtmal exakt weiss mit was man es zu tun hat.


----------



## BioHassan (21. Oktober 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Hm, warum bist du dann im WoW Forum unterwegs wenn du seit 10 Monaten weg bist ;D
> 
> Ne ich weiss schon was du meinst, ich hab ja auch nichts dagegen wenn man skeptisch und kritisch ist, aber mir geht dieses "OMFG LOW WTF SCHEISS WOW SCHEISS BLIZZARD OHNE MICH LOL L2P KKTHXBYE" geheule aufn Sack wenn man noch nichtmal exakt weiss mit was man es zu tun hat.



Weil ich mich immernoch sehr für dieses Spiel interessiere ich mich täglich informiere was es neues gibt einfach weil ich 6 Jahre gespielt habe und der Meinung bin das es einfach ein tolles Spiel war (für manche vllt noch ist)

Versteh ich voll und ganz, ich kann solche Leute auch nicht leiden. Ich versuche mich von denen zu distanzieren und begründe meine Skepsis. 
Ich hab halt einfach schon bei Cata erlebt, ich hab mich gefreut endlich wieder fetten Content zu haben wieder ein bischen in Richtung Classic. Der Grund warum ich aufgehört habe war auch nicht das mir das Spiel genrell auf den Sack ging. Viel mehr ging mir es auf den Sack das ich On kam und dauernd das gefühl hatte ich MUSS Dailys machen, ich MUSS ruf farmen, ich MUSS Gold farmen weil ich sonst keine Chance hab im PvE (aufgrund von kommentaren wie "ööh du noob wieso meldest du dich für die neuen innis an du hast doch grade mal blaues gear und nicht mal verzaubert noob noob noob") Blizzard hat von AddOn zu AddOn das Spiel anfänger freundlicher gemacht, schön und gut hat auch geklappt, aber dazu gehört auch die richtige einstellung der Community die sich meiner Meinung nach auch nach 20 AddOns nicht ändern wird.


----------



## Nexilein (21. Oktober 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Freut mich für dich, ich werd trotzdem bei meiner Meinung bleiben, was auch mein gutes Recht sein sollte ohne geflamed zu werden und um dich zum Schluss nochmal zu enttäuschen. Ich habe vor 10Monaten aufgehört und es wird so bleiben



Du darfst deine eigene Meinung haben; das will dir niemand absprechen.
Aber deine Meinung bildest du dir auf Basis von Informationshäppchen die du dir zusammen gesammelt hast. Danach spekulierst du munter rum, wärend sich andere die Gedankengänge anhören, die WoW Entwickler in den letzten Monaten entwickelt haben.

Ich weiß nicht wie das Add-on am Ende wird, aber die Idee ist gut, und deine Spekulationen sind unfundiert und daher relativ unbedeutend.


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2011)

Seryma schrieb:


> Noch ist nichts genaues bekannt, behaupte ich einfach mal.. aber: es ist *KEIN BRAUMEISTER*, sondern ein *MÖNCH*!!



Doch es ist ein Braumeiser^^...der Braumeister ist der Tankspecc des Mönchs


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Versteh ich voll und ganz, ich kann solche Leute auch nicht leiden. Ich versuche mich von denen zu distanzieren und begründe meine Skepsis.
> Ich hab halt einfach schon bei Cata erlebt, ich hab mich gefreut endlich wieder fetten Content zu haben wieder ein bischen in Richtung Classic. Der Grund warum ich aufgehört habe war auch nicht das mir das Spiel genrell auf den Sack ging. Viel mehr ging mir es auf den Sack das ich On kam und dauernd das gefühl hatte ich MUSS Dailys machen, ich MUSS ruf farmen, ich MUSS Gold farmen weil ich sonst keine Chance hab im PvE (aufgrund von kommentaren wie "ööh du noob wieso meldest du dich für die neuen innis an du hast doch grade mal blaues gear und nicht mal verzaubert noob noob noob") Blizzard hat von AddOn zu AddOn das Spiel anfänger freundlicher gemacht, schön und gut hat auch geklappt, aber dazu gehört auch die richtige einstellung der Community die sich meiner Meinung nach auch nach 20 AddOns nicht ändern wird.



Ganz ehrlich: Diesen Absatz kann ich nur unterschreiben. Wenn du als gemässigter Spieler den Content raiden willst haste keine Chance... das ist einfach nur mühsam. Darum twink ich nur noch... will mir von jeder Rasse einen Char hochlvln um die neuen Gebiete zu sehen... Der Content von Blizz ist wirklich nice, aber die Communitiy ist einfach für nen Arsch.


----------



## BioHassan (21. Oktober 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Du darfst deine eigene Meinung haben; das will dir niemand absprechen.
> Aber deine Meinung bildest du dir auf Basis von Informationshäppchen die du dir zusammen gesammelt hast. Danach spekulierst du munter rum, wärend sich andere die Gedankengänge anhören, die WoW Entwickler in den letzten Monaten entwickelt haben.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie das Add-on am Ende wird, aber die Idee ist gut, und deine Spekulationen sind unfundiert und daher relativ unbedeutend.



Klar ich kann mir auch nur eine Meinung bilden auf die Informationshäppchen die der Trailer mir gibt. Ich find den Trailer auch echt nice. Aber ich kanns mir einfach in WOW absolut gar nicht vorstellen. Das ist alles 
Lies mal den Post durch den ich an Thoor geschrieben hab


----------



## Seryma (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich BETE, dass das neue Talentsystem ein schlechter Witz ist!!


----------



## DarkSaph (21. Oktober 2011)

Pandaren sind cool ... Auf langfristiges Spielen hab ich keine Lust mehr, aber zumindest werd ichs mir wohl holen um nen Monk von 1 auf 90 zu spielen, den Quests wegen. Blizzard bringt mit der Erweiterung wohl ordentlich frischen Wind in das Spiel, was es auch mehr als bitter nötig hat.


----------



## Schlamm (21. Oktober 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Diesen Absatz kann ich nur unterschreiben. Wenn du als gemässigter Spieler den Content raiden willst haste keine Chance... das ist einfach nur mühsam. Darum twink ich nur noch... will mir von jeder Rasse einen Char hochlvln um die neuen Gebiete zu sehen... Der Content von Blizz ist wirklich nice, aber die Communitiy ist einfach für nen Arsch.


So ein Unfug. In der falschen Gilde würde ich sagen. Es gibt sie, die Gilde für jeden einzelnen, mann muss nur ausdauernd genug sein sie zu finden...Dann sieht man auch Content, hat Spaß ohne 4 Abende zu raiden.

Und das gilt für WoW und auch für das so hoch gepriesene Star Wars...


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2011)

Schlamm schrieb:


> So ein Unfug. In der falschen Gilde würde ich sagen. Es gibt sie, die Gilde für jeden einzelnen, mann muss nur ausdauernd genug sein sie zu finden...Dann sieht man auch Content, hat Spaß ohne 4 Abende zu raiden.
> 
> Und das gilt für WoW und auch für das so hoch gepriesene Star Wars...



Ich rede nicht nur von Gilden, aber wenn du rnd raiden willst weil du keine Raidgilde beitreten kannst weil du zu flexibel bist ists einfach nur traurig, der durchschnittliche Umgangston liegt bei "OMFG DU HURE****** MACH MEHR DPS OPFA DEIN LEBEN MACHT KEINEN SINN WTF", oder wenn am Abend wieder 2 Stunden lang "Anales [Fähgikeit XYZ] gepostet wird"... da frag ich mich doch einfach nur noch...


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (21. Oktober 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht nur von Gilden, aber wenn du rnd raiden willst weil du keine Raidgilde beitreten kannst weil du zu flexibel bist ists einfach nur traurig, der durchschnittliche Umgangston liegt bei "OMFG DU HURE****** MACH MEHR DPS OPFA DEIN LEBEN MACHT KEINEN SINN WTF", oder wenn am Abend wieder 2 Stunden lang "Anales [Fähgikeit XYZ] gepostet wird"... da frag ich mich doch einfach nur noch...



Wie schon vorher erwähnt, sucht euch ne nette und gute Gilde! Ich hab eine, dort kann jeder machen was er will, wenn er Bock hat was allein zu machen, kein Problem. Bock was mit anderen in der Gilde zu machen? Bock auf Raiden? Klar, sofern du nicht grade Feuerlande HC mit gründem Equip mit willst is es auch kein Problem! PVP? Gern! Questen? Twinken? Lowlevel-Inis oder alte Raids abfarmen fürs Moggen? Alles kein Ding bei uns, dazu gibts nen freundlichen Ton im G -Chat! Den /2 Chat hab ich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr genutzt, da ich alles was ich brauch in meiner Gilde hab!


----------



## J_0_T (21. Oktober 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> 2. Sind die Mönche wohl endlich das, was Blizz schon seit Classic einführen wollte: eine Nahkampfklasse, die wie der Mönch in Diablo (1 oder 2? und jetzt 3) funktioniert, also mit Fäusten und zutreten Schaden verursacht, aber auch heilen kann (laut gamona.de sollte der Disziplin-Baum beim Priester ursprünglich mal in diese Richtung gehen)! Ich glaub auch kaum, dass es bei diesen, von dir genannten Fähigkeiten bleibt, da wird noch ne Menge mehr dazu kommen, zumal ich mich auch frag, welche Waffen die Mönche tragen sollen...Stäbe? Faustwaffen und....? Ich find es super Spannend, aber man kanns halt nicht allen recht Machen du Gesäß!



Der Mönch fand im original diablo nur mit dem Hellfire Add-On ins spiel... und Blizz distanziert sie ja von Hellfire, da sie es nicht selbst gemacht hatten... das einzigste add-on glaube ich das von ner anderen firma kam ^^

Eigendlich kann man sagen das mit Diablo 3 der Mönch von Blizz richtig eingebaut wurde XD



B2T
Leuts... wenn es euch nicht passt hört auf... so einfach ist es... wobei viele heuler ggf weiter spielen, aber laut schreien sie ham lange aufgehört... kennen wir alle schon und is auch nicht mehr neu. 

Ich für meinen part finde es genial  Oder wäre euch was haarsträubendes lieber? Entweder man nimmt etwas das schon original im spiel und der vorgeschichte existiert oder man wirft was neues rein... vlt gartenzwerge... wobei, Gnome sind ja schon dabei. 

Also, entwerder aufhören oder auf hören zu jammern wie ein kindergarten kind. Ich für meinen part lasse mich überraschen und seh nach vorne XXD


----------



## spectrumizer (21. Oktober 2011)

Hab hier mal ein paar Posts ausgemistet. Verschiedene Meinungen sind gut, doch bitte diskutiert zivilisert. Danke.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (21. Oktober 2011)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Der Mönch fand im original diablo nur mit dem Hellfire Add-On ins spiel... und Blizz distanziert sie ja von Hellfire, da sie es nicht selbst gemacht hatten... das einzigste add-on glaube ich das von ner anderen firma kam ^^
> 
> Eigendlich kann man sagen das mit Diablo 3 der Mönch von Blizz richtig eingebaut wurde XD



Ja sry, hab Diablo nie gespielt, ich zitiere nur aus einem Uralt-Artikel von gamona.de ^^ da wurde halt angegeben, dass die ursprünglich geplante Version des Disziplinbaums wie der Mönch aus Diablo sein sollte


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> [...]
> Können Pandaren Mönche den Pandaren Mönch als Haustier halten?


*Die Frage mal hierlass* :>


----------



## Levtrona (21. Oktober 2011)

Was schon Seite 3 und noch keiner hat die die "geheime Liste" gepostet?

Blutelfen für die Horde haben sicher auch viele fürn Aprilscherz gehalten.

Grüße


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2011)

Ist eigentlich schonwas über Content bekannt? Also unter welchem Motto das Spiel publiziert wird? BC war ja Illidan, WOTLK Arthas und Cataclysm Deathwing...


----------



## Seryma (21. Oktober 2011)

Naja, MoP wird sich halt mit dem Krieg der Pandaren untereinander befassen, denk ich mal^^


----------



## Hexer1975 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Erweiterung. Sie ist mal wieder etwas Anderes. Am Meisten freue ich mich aber auf den Selbstreinigungsprozess der Community, denn wenn man die Kritiken zur neuen Erweiterung durchliest, dann sind die Kritiker, diejenigen die sich der Fäkalsprache bedienen und absolut unsachlich ihre Meinung kundtun ... und wenn genau diese Personen WoW den Rücken kehren, dann kann es die Community nur positiv beeinflussen. Hoffe, das es dann bald prozentual mehr Leute gibt, die das Spiel als Spiel sehen und nicht als Plattform für Profilneurotiker.


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2011)

Hexer1975 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Erweiterung. Sie ist mal wieder etwas Anderes. Am Meisten freue ich mich aber auf den Selbstreinigungsprozess der Community, denn wenn man die Kritiken zur neuen Erweiterung durchliest, dann sind die Kritiker, diejenigen die sich der Fäkalsprache bedienen und absolut unsachlich ihre Meinung kundtun ... und wenn genau diese Personen WoW den Rücken kehren, dann kann es die Community nur positiv beeinflussen. Hoffe, das es dann bald prozentual mehr Leute gibt, die das Spiel als Spiel sehen und nicht als Plattform für Profilneurotiker.



Genau das ist auch mein Gedankengang  endlich eine brauchbare Community...


----------



## Unrealrules (21. Oktober 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schonwas über Content bekannt? Also unter welchem Motto das Spiel publiziert wird? BC war ja Illidan, WOTLK Arthas und Cataclysm Deathwing...





es wird im dem Sinne kein großen Endboss mehr geben sondern irgendwas in richtung Krieg Ally vs Horde gehen.


Genauers kommt laut Zeitplan :

World of Warcraft: Dungeons & Schlachtzüge
00:30 bis 01:30 Uhr


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2011)

Unrealrules schrieb:


> es wird im dem Sinne kein großen Endboss mehr geben sondern irgendwas in richtung Krieg Ally vs Horde gehen.
> 
> 
> Genauers kommt laut Zeitplan :
> ...



Wuhu, gibts irgendwo nen Gratis Stream? Das wäre mal nen Content exakt nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## Fendrin (21. Oktober 2011)

> Wuhu, gibts irgendwo nen Gratis Stream?



gidf.de

lg


----------



## Fröstler (21. Oktober 2011)

Oho - soviel negatives über die neue WoW Erweiterung *hier *zu lesen ?

Da scheints wohl wirklich nun endgültig den Berg runter zugehen - mit Cataclysm fing es ja schon an.

Woltk - war der Höhepunkt der WoW Laufbahn. 

Bc war gut

Classic ebenso



Naja das wars dann wohl mit WoW - jetz isses am Ende - man sieht es.


... AUßER sie machen noch mal nen anständiges Addon das auch wieder in die WoW Richtung geht, und damit meine ich keine Asiatischen Häuser.


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2011)

Fendrin schrieb:


> gidf.de
> 
> lg



Ein lebender Beweis bezüglich meiner Community Posts.


----------



## Levtrona (21. Oktober 2011)

Unrealrules schrieb:


> es wird im dem Sinne kein großen Endboss mehr geben sondern irgendwas in richtung Krieg Ally vs Horde gehen.



Bitte nicht noch mehr Scores, Ratings und Points


----------



## Jesbi (21. Oktober 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schonwas über Content bekannt? Also unter welchem Motto das Spiel publiziert wird? BC war ja Illidan, WOTLK Arthas und Cataclysm Deathwing...



Allianz und Horde nähren durch ihren Krieg eine der Gegnerfraktionen (negative Energien), hab jetzt den Namen vergessen, irgendwas mit "S".
Was bisher kam zum nächsten Add on gefällt mir sehr gut.
Weltbosse wieder zurück, PvE Challenge, Pet Battles, Timeruns für Dungeons.... erstmal das Jahreabo gebucht. 

Oh fast das Wichtigste vergessen, der Tauren Mönch!

So weiter Blizzcon schauen...


----------



## Thoor (21. Oktober 2011)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Allianz und Horde nähren durch ihren Krieg eine der Gegnerfraktionen (negative Energien), hab jetzt den Namen vergessen, irgendwas mit "S".
> Was bisher kam zum nächsten Add on gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Weltbosse wieder zurück, PvE Challenge, Pet Battles, Timeruns für Dungeons.... erstmal das Jahreabo gebucht.
> 
> ...



Also mit nähren eine Gegnerfraktion meinst du eine Dritte NPC Fraktion oder wie? 

Ich find eigentlich alles Klasse, auch das mit den Pet Battles... ich mein warum nicht? Schadet doch nicht, wers doof findet macht eben nicht mit... Weltbosse find ich echt Klasse!


----------



## Fendrin (21. Oktober 2011)

> eine der Gegnerfraktionen (negative Energien), hab jetzt den Namen vergessen, irgendwas mit "S



Glaub "Sha" waren das

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/66662708.png/



lg


----------



## Crystania (21. Oktober 2011)

Levtrona schrieb:


> Was schon Seite 3 und noch keiner hat die die "geheime Liste" gepostet?
> 
> Blutelfen für die Horde haben sicher auch viele fürn Aprilscherz gehalten.
> 
> Grüße



Das frage ich mich auch die ganze Zeit. Ich lese unmengen an Threads da drüber, dass sie (also Blizzard) einfach nur nicht mehr wissen was sie implementieren sollen, geschichtstechnisch, sodass sie mit Pandarenmönchen um die Ecke kommen. Ist ja grundlegend falsch! Dann haben sie ja schon bei Erstellung der "geheimen Liste" nicht mehr gewusst, was sie implementieren sollen! 

Nur weil sie bis jetzt nicht den Weg ins Spiel fanden, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie nichts mit WoW ansich zu tun haben! Ich finds gut, es ist mal eine Abwechslung. Wem es nicht passt, brauch nicht zu weinen, es gehört dazu, es gehört zum Spiel. Die Idee ist vielleicht nicht komplett dem Schöpfer entsprungen, der sich das gesamte Universum einfallen lassen hat, aber wenn der gute Mann es als so super empfunden hat, dass es zu SEINEM Universum passt, dann freu ich mich doch drauf. Kann doch nur heißen, dass es wieder tolle Geschichten geben wird!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Oktober 2011)

Hm ich bin eig. relativ gespannt drauf allerdings werde ich mir die Erweiterung dieses Mal nicht direkt kaufen sondern beobachten und abwarten.
Ich persönlich sehe Pandaren jetzt nicht so kritisch...mir erscheint eher dass einige Leute dieses Spiel viel zu ernst sehen.
Und bitte macht euch nicht lächerlich. Wann war denn das letzte Mal die Lore in WoW wirklich gut und hat einen Großteil der Spieler angesprochen?


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (21. Oktober 2011)

n bissl was offtopic:

guckt jemand die übertragung und kann mir mal sagen, ob sie endlich mal das t13-set der todesritter zeigen? ^^ ich mein....alle anderen wissen schon seit über einem monat, wie sie bald aussehen werden, nur wir dks müssen noch warten!


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (21. Oktober 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> n bissl was offtopic:
> 
> guckt jemand die übertragung und kann mir mal sagen, ob sie endlich mal das t13-set der todesritter zeigen? ^^ ich mein....alle anderen wissen schon seit über einem monat, wie sie bald aussehen werden, nur wir dks müssen noch warten!


Bis jetzt kam noch nix zum DK warte selber drauf


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (21. Oktober 2011)

Kann sich noch jemand an den Moment erinnern, als "The Burning Crusade" angekündigt wurde? Oder an den Moment, als man mit seinem Charakter zum ersten Mal durch das dunkle Portal geschritten ist?

Oder einige Zeit später, als man mit seiner Gilde endlich vor Illidan stand, einer Figur von epischem Format, einer Figur aus dem Warcraft Universum, der man nach Ende von Warcraft 3 nun unbedingt auch in World of Warcraft begegnen wollte? Und als er dann endlich seine gerechte Strafe erhielt und im Staub seine letzten Worte sprach? Die Atmosphäre im Black Temple, oder später im Sonnenbrunnenplateau, als man einem noch epischeren Charakter der Geschichte begegnen durfte?

Nun ist es endlich wieder soweit: Blizzard entführt uns ins eine neue, unbekannte Welt epischen Ausmaßes, die bewohnt wird von.........Pandaren. 
Gestalten, die den ganzen Tag nichts besseren zu tun haben, ihre innere Mitte zu finden und dabei 10 Liter Bier am Tag zu inhalieren, meditierend in japanischen Tempelanlagen.

Und als wäre das nicht schon episch genug, zaubert Blizzard ein weiteres, grandioses Feature aus dem Hut: Es gibt keinen Endgegner. Richtig, kein oller Miesepeter, mit mäßig interessanter Hintergrundgeschichte. Auch keine weitere Figur aus dem Warcraft Universum, die von so großer Wichtigkeit ist, dass Spieler dankbar dafür sind, gegen sie antreten zu dürfen.
Nein. Denn was passt am besten auf eine Insel auf dem Rücken einer Schildkröte, die bewohnt wird von lustigen und freundlichen Bärchen? - Genau: Der seit Jahren andauernde Krieg um Ressourcen zwischen Horde und Allianz!

Chapeau, Blizzard. 
Nun weiß ich, warum sich Jeffrey Kaplan damals dazu entschieden hat, die Arbeit an World of Warcraft zu beenden.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Pandaren in Titan keine ernsthafte Rolle spielen werden.


----------



## Figetftw! (21. Oktober 2011)

die erzählen grad über den schami ... keine totem-buffs mehr


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (22. Oktober 2011)

Frag mich warum alle über die Pandas rumheulen ? Seit ihr so Harte böse Menschen die nicht mit Pandas spielen dürfen ?????? Man kann immer noch Untote,Orcs etc. spielen also wo is das Problem ? Ich freu mich drauf !!!!


----------



## Thoor (22. Oktober 2011)

Bumblebee1893 schrieb:


> Frag mich warum alle über die Pandas rumheulen ? Seit ihr so Harte böse Menschen die nicht mit Pandas spielen dürfen ?????? Man kann immer noch Untote,Orcs etc. spielen also wo is das Problem ? Ich freu mich drauf !!!!



"Spott" mal im reallife nen panda und dann nimm besser die beine in die hand. ausserdem was soll ein niedlicher gnom bitte gegen nen orc machen? nur mal so als überlegungsansatz...


----------



## J_0_T (22. Oktober 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ja sry, hab Diablo nie gespielt, ich zitiere nur aus einem Uralt-Artikel von gamona.de ^^ da wurde halt angegeben, dass die ursprünglich geplante Version des Disziplinbaums wie der Mönch aus Diablo sein sollte



Kein ding.

Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr so direkt an den ersten mönch der in Diablo eingesetzt wurde... nur das er schon einige fiese nahkampfangriffe drauf hatte ^^ Ich bin ma gespannt was die für wow aus dieser klasse machen werden. 

Vlt orientieren die sich auch an den D3 Mönch. Da hätten se ja alles schon brauchbar vorliegen und müssten es nur noch auf wow konvertieren XD


----------



## Nexilein (22. Oktober 2011)

Saftschubsenschubser schrieb:


> Kann sich noch jemand an den Moment erinnern, als "The Burning Crusade" angekündigt wurde? Oder an den Moment, als man mit seinem Charakter zum ersten Mal durch das dunkle Portal geschritten ist?
> [...]
> Chapeau, Blizzard.
> Nun weiß ich, warum sich Jeffrey Kaplan damals dazu entschieden hat, die Arbeit an World of Warcraft zu beenden.
> ...



Illidan hat in BC eigentlich keine große Rolle gespielt.
Er war der Endboss im BT, und natürlich gab's vorher ein bisschen Lore in Questform.
Aber statt Illidan hätte auch der große, grüne Arkelanfall im BT wohnen können.

BC ist eigentlich der beste Beweis dafür, dass es keinen ultimativen Nemesis für ein gutes Add-on braucht...


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> "Spott" mal im reallife nen panda und dann nimm besser die beine in die hand. ausserdem was soll ein niedlicher gnom bitte gegen nen orc machen? nur mal so als überlegungsansatz...



Ja grausam, dass in eine Fantasy-Welt mit Fantasy-Figuren und Comic-Look, die sich seit BC eh nicht mehr so ernst nimmt, noch mehr Fantasy-Figuren mit Comic-Look integriert werden. Skandalös.


----------



## Kuman (22. Oktober 2011)

Copy and Paste in perfektion. Pandaria sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus GW und Hello Kitty, Pokemon kann ich auch wo anders spielen, net mit meinen Pets und was der Sith-DK soll weiß ich auch net...


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

zam ihr als presse wisst ihr schon was das 12 monats abo kosten soll oder ist das einfach die entfernung des kündigungsbutton und man zahlt 12 monate lang monatlich sein geld ?


----------



## White_Sky (22. Oktober 2011)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Glaub "Sha" waren das
> 
> http://imageshack.us...3/66662708.png/
> 
> ...



Die sollen mal den Namen ändern. Sha bedeutet auf der Sprache der Draenei 'Licht' und *Sha*'tar, die Naaruorgantsation in *Sha*ttrath (Shattrath = Stadt des Lichts) bedeutet 'Aus dem Licht geboren'/Lichtgeborene. Damit sind die Naaru gemeint.


----------



## Slaargh (22. Oktober 2011)

Da Blizzard ja seit einiger Zeit China und überhaupt den asiatischen Raum für sich entdeckt hat und nun WoW dort auch richtig abräumt zielt dieses Addon wohl eher auf diesen Marktzweig ab. Ich finde Mists of Pandaria jedenfalls total daneben. Die Pandaren waren mal ein Aprilscherz und sollten laut Blizzard auch niemals ins Spiel kommen. Aber da Geld ja nicht nicht stinkt... Neue Märkte = neue Meinung.

Jedem das seine aber ich finde die Pandaren absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Saftschubsenschubser (22. Oktober 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Illidan hat in BC eigentlich keine große Rolle gespielt.
> Er war der Endboss im BT, und natürlich gab's vorher ein bisschen Lore in Questform.
> Aber statt Illidan hätte auch der große, grüne Arkelanfall im BT wohnen können.
> 
> BC ist eigentlich der beste Beweis dafür, dass es keinen ultimativen Nemesis für ein gutes Add-on braucht...



Mag sein. Blizzard entscheidet sich nun, statt für einen nicht ultimativen, für überhaupt keinen.

Darüber hinaus war man mit Illidan weitaus besser vertraut, als mit dem "immer mal wiederkehrenden" Sidekick der Pandaren. 
Aber über die epische Tragweite dieses Volkes lässt sich anscheinend schlecht streiten.

/Edit: 

@Zam: Bei aller Sympathie, die ich für dich hege, aber meiner Meinung nach liegen zwischen "nicht mehr so ernst nehmen " und "improvisierter Stand-up Comedy alá Helge Schneider" Welten 

Gruß


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

also ich finde die pandas auch etwas kindisch. der trailer zu der erweiterung war jetz auch nicht der bringer, da waren die letzten blizzcon wow trailer besser.


----------



## ZAM (22. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> zam ihr als presse wisst ihr schon was das 12 monats abo kosten soll oder ist das einfach die entfernung des kündigungsbutton und man zahlt 12 monate lang monatlich sein geld ?



Ich kann nur raten. Du kündigst das aktuelle Abo und holst dir einmalig das 12-Monats-Abo.


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (22. Oktober 2011)

Frag mich was ist mit der Story ? Den Inhalt kennen wir jetzt.Oder wird das Addon doch ein PVP Addon wo es nur drum geht Allianz vs. Horde ? Gut es gibt Raids aber da müssen doch die Bosse auch von irgend woher kommen.


----------



## Thoor (22. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja grausam, dass in eine Fantasy-Welt mit Fantasy-Figuren und Comic-Look, die sich seit BC eh nicht mehr so ernst nimmt, noch mehr Fantasy-Figuren mit Comic-Look integriert werden. Skandalös.



Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen, ich find Pandaren genau so Klasse wie Gnome...  es ist ein FANTASY Spiel, da gehört halt farbenbuntes genau so dazu wie düstere Dämonen.... ist doch endlich mal was neues.... ich kann dieses ganze aufgewärmte Zeug nichtmehr sehen... das 10. Addon wird vermutlich die 5. Neugestaltung von Zul Gurub sein oder was?


----------



## Azerak (22. Oktober 2011)

Optisch erinnert dieses Addon an eine Mischung aus Spyro und AoC:RotG.

Für mich ist die WoW Ära damit aber vorbei. Es ist ziemlich klar worauf die Entwickler abfahren.
Leveln und Questgebiete auf dem neuen Kontinent gehören allerdings nicht dazu~ dafür aber wirklich unnötige Dinge.

Pet Vs Pet ist für mich der größte Witz seit langem. In Form von Pokemon oder in Ragnarok Online 
war dies ja noch ganz witzig aber rückblickend schmerzt es doch sehr dass nun so etwas den Weg nach
Azeroth findet aber Dinge wie der Pfad der Titanen nicht.

Zu den Talenten will ich gar nichts sagen. Eins der schlechtesten Talentsystem die ich je sehen musste.

Ein Drama ist dies allerdings nicht. Es kommen genug Spiele raus die ich ausprobieren möchte und an einem
davon werde ich bestimmt gefallen finden. 

MfG


----------



## Nexilein (22. Oktober 2011)

Saftschubsenschubser schrieb:


> Mag sein. Blizzard entscheidet sich nun, statt für einen nicht ultimativen, für überhaupt keinen.
> 
> Darüber hinaus war man mit Illidan weitaus besser vertraut, als mit dem "immer mal wiederkehrenden" Sidekick der Pandaren.
> Aber über die epische Tragweite dieses Volkes lässt sich anscheinend schlecht streiten.



Doch, darüber kann man durchaus streiten.
Aber es gibt ja einen ultimativen Bösewicht, genaugenommen sogar zwei:
Für die Allianz ist es die Horde, für die Horde die Allianz.

Wenn sie das in den Mittelpunkt rücken wollen, dann ist das bestimmt nicht verkehrt; schließlich ist dieser Konflikt in der Vergangenheit arg vernachlässigt worden.

Wie das ganze mit den Pandaren zusammenpasst ist eine andere Frage. Aber die muss nicht unbedingt 3 Stunden nach der Ankündigung beantwortet werden...


----------



## ViperXXL (22. Oktober 2011)

Also nur weil in WC3 als Scherz ein paar Pandas drin waren wird jetzt Wow total lächerlich nur als Profitgier für die asiatischen Märkte...

Zu den tollen Argumenten der Befürworter : Ich liebe in Wow Funny Eastereggs etc. und es braucht nicht alles todernst sein aber eine ganzes Addon ? hallo?

Die Pandaren wären genauso wie in WC3 ein Super Bonus Easter Egg gewesen von mir aus ein eingenes Gebiet wo man einfach relaxt chillt und Pet Duelle macht aber 

ein ganzes Addon nocheinmal WTF ??? Auch wenn Wow Comic Grafik ist war doch immer ein ernsthafte Story drinen die schon mit WC1 begonnen hat. wo es tausendene Buchseiten dafür 

gibt wieviele Seiten gibt es nocheinmal über Pandaren achso 0 hoppla ... Nocheinmal ich bin grundsätzlich gar nicht mal gegen die Pandaren aber ein ganzen Addon ist einfach zuviel aber egal viele erwachsene Spieler

werden sowieso zu Star Wars Knights of the old Republic wechseln und dann kommt auch noch Diablo3 raus ...


----------



## Surai (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich freue mich schon auf das Addon. Gegen die Pandaren habe ich nichts einzuwenden, solange es Lore-technisch passt ist doch gut. Und ich sagmal so, für mich sind Gnome auch nicht grade eine Rasse die ich allzu ernst nehmen kann. Aber jedem das seine. Ich kann den meisten einfach nur raten, abwarten und Tee trinken. Wie das Addon letztendlich wird, wird sich noch zeigen. Aber am ende kann man es eben nicht jeden Recht machen


----------



## Heynrich (22. Oktober 2011)

ich find die sachen, die sie angekündigt haben akke ganz toll. challenge mode für dungeons, pve battlegrounds, pet fights  einfach genial was es da alles gibt. talente bin ich auch noch skeptisch aber ma schauen was noch kommt.

kann natürlich auch verstehen, dass einige das nicht toll finden. sind halt noch ein paar festgefahrene leute, die keine änderungen an "ihrem" spiel haben wollen und damit nicht umgehen können oder wollen. is ja okay, jeder hat so seine einstellung. die welt dreht sich aber weiter und auch die von warcraft. 

wenn d3 kommt werd ich das aber auch erstma primär spielen, auch wenn ich jetzt für ein jahr wow habe ;=


----------



## Budegirl (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub, ich kann mich mit "Fist das Pandabärchen" gut anfreunden.

Klingt zwar alles noch ein wenig ungewohnt, ich habe z. Glück kein 12-Monats-Abo (kann demnach jederzeit "nö" sagen),
aber mit noch ein bischen Zeit bis zur neuen Erweiterung wird den Blizzardianern schon was tolles einfallen, um die Allies und Hordler zu unterhalten. Und wenn sie die zwei Fraktionen gegeneinander aufhetzen 

Ich bin dabei!!!

Ich schätze mal, dass das mit dem Braumeister ungefähr so gemeint ist, das der Pandarenmönch einen Krug á la Schankmaid wirft und durch den Alkohol, der verschüttet wird,
alle Spieler im Umkreis von gefühlten 100 Metern besoffen macht, ergo "kampfunfähig" macht!!!

Die nächste Erweiterung nach den Mönchen sind dann die Rastafari..... ^^



Meine Meinung: Klingt interessant, ist verfolgens- und testwert und wird mich weiterhin das Thema bedenken lassen 

P. S.: Ich will dann ein achtbeiniges Flugpferd haben! Das ich in meine Lieblingsband umbenennen kann!!!! ^^


----------



## Immortahlia (22. Oktober 2011)

jupp genau.. Gnome und Goblins sind auch nicht allzu ernst zunehmen
und passend zum China Release wird das neue Addon sein
ich frag mich grad welches Rassen Mount Pandaren wohl bekommen werden :O
auch interessant dass man bei den Pandaren ab lvl 10 die Fraktion wählen kann 
Talents 2.0 klingt auch gut - ich hoffe nur sie bleiben auch dabei
Pet vs Pet = Spaß xD eben noch eine neue Beschäftigung 
freu mich auf neue Infos *auf Susanne's Live Blog schiel*


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

also was ich auf mmo champion lese hört sich cool an wie ein neues wow - nur wird es wirklich so kommen ?

tbc und wotlk kamen auch so raus wie angekündigt nur cataclysm war entäuschend wenn man ankündigung mit dem was wirklich war verglichen hat.

wenn die release liste passen würde dann wär 2tes quartal 2012 sogar noch anehmbar aber wenn das echte addon erst in 1 jahre jetzt kommt.


----------



## Fumika (22. Oktober 2011)

Och bin eig nur enttäuscht das wir kein Panda Braumeister bekommen jetz dafür Mönch hm na ja.
Hab letztens eh erst drüber nachgedacht so ne Klasse mit Faustwaffen oder Stäbe ? währe ma was neues, kommt viel zu kurz im game.

Ah und wollt noch sagen :

Manchen kann mann es ned recht machen.
Seid JAHREN heulen alle wenn in den add ons Hauptfiguren verbraten werden zb Arthas Illidan und konsorten. Buuuuuuhuuuuuu blizzard is blöd weil mann die ja besiegen kann buhuuuu.
Was denken die sich ? wenn so einer da is und den ultimativen Bösewicht darstellt, muss der halt ausgeschaltet werden.
Stellt ma vor mann besiegt Arthas und statt zu sterben packt er ne Kiste aus ja hier habt ihr euch verdient ich geh in rente...
Im knast kann mann sich so ein auch ned vorstellen oder ? oder er wird gut, dann heulen alle buhuuuu das is nur weil wow ned ab 18 is da währe er sicher gestorben buhuuu.

Jetz soll es kein Superbösewicht sein in der erweiterung und was is ? BUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU is ja langweilig keine echte bedrohung.

Omg hey...

Wenn ich für jeden thread den ich lese in dem irgendeiner sagt : 
Gut das ich mit wow vor 3 jahren aufgehöhrt habe... (wow scheint se aber noch zu interessieren)
Oder das wars ich köndige meinen Acc ! (füge noch zu wie zb nach 2 jahren höhre ich nun endlich auf !)

n Euro bekommen würde müsste ich bis zu mein lebensende ned mehr arbeiten.

Mist ich muss jetz aufs klo kündige deswegen vl noch fix mein acc !

mfg


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (22. Oktober 2011)

Fumika schrieb:


> Och bin eig nur enttäuscht das wir kein Panda Braumeister bekommen jetz dafür Mönch hm na ja.
> Hab letztens eh erst drüber nachgedacht so ne Klasse mit Faustwaffen oder Stäbe ? währe ma was neues, kommt viel zu kurz im game.
> 
> Ah und wollt noch sagen :
> ...



Braumeister wirds doch geben ^^ so heißt der tankspecc des mönchs


----------



## Ephorion (22. Oktober 2011)

verstehe... 2012 wurde ja als das Ende angekündigt.
Jetzt ergibt das auch einen Sinn


----------



## Captn.Pwn (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nich wie die das Loremäßig machen wollen ich meine, Allis und Horde gehen dahin, beuten das Land aus und dann schließen sich die Pandas auch noch ihnen an?
Außerdem, wer soll der Endbösewicht sein? und mal abgesehen davon hoffe ich das dieser diesmal wieder eine verünftige Festung spendiert bekommt und eine eigene Zone, so wie Eiskrone oder Schattenmondtal. Cata fand ich da relativ armselig. In Wotlk weiß ich noch wie ich mich gefreut habe endlich mal den Lichking down zu haben, da war irgendwie noch Gefühl drin. Jetzt geh ich, wenn überhaupt mal, nur für epics rein.

Die Pandas interresieren mich nicht, ich will und werde keinen spielen, aber wenn jmd gerne Panda sein will, soll er eben.
Nur wegen denen ein neues Addon, in dem ja relativ gute inhalte wie neue bg systeme und diese szenarios sind, zu boykottieren, finde ich echt unsinnig.


----------



## Thestixxxx (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss auch sagen ich war auf die Blizzconn sehr gespannt.

Schlägt Blizz nochmal zurück, kommt der Atmosphärische Überkopfkracher ala BC ?

Ein Charismatischer Bösewicht ala Illidan oder LK ?

Hat Blizz die Kraft nochmal ein echtes Feature zu bringen ?



Und dann sowas wo die Fliegen im Zimmer tot von der Wand fallen wenn man den Monitor anmacht, das nur aus zusammengestoppelten Zeug von anderen MMO`s besteht.

P.S. Und altem Copy und Paste Krempel hab ich noch vergesssen.


----------



## Harkor (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass jetzt, wo noch nicht soviel bekannt ist, die 12-Monats-Abos mit kostenlosem Diablo III usw. beworben werden.
Man hat ja schon über die Gummibärenbande gelächelt und es nicht in direkter Beziehung zu einem World of "War"-craft gesetzt.
Aber nun einen Kungfu-Panda zu spielen, kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.
Das Pet nervt so schon genug.

Ich glaub nach 6 Jahren wird diese Gamecard die letzte.


----------



## Harkor (22. Oktober 2011)

Heynrich schrieb:


> kann natürlich auch verstehen, dass einige das nicht toll finden. sind halt noch ein paar festgefahrene leute, die keine änderungen an "ihrem" spiel haben wollen und damit nicht umgehen können oder wollen.



Wo warst du die letzten Monate? Cataclysm hat sehr sehr viel verändert, und es war wirklich nicht schlecht.
Aber aus einem "War"-craft Spiel ein Kuschelbärenspiel zu machen, ist schon ziemlich heftig.


----------



## Surai (22. Oktober 2011)

Und mal so nebenbei:
Wer sich wegen dem Pet vs. Pet system aufregt, hat meine vollste Unverständnis sicher 
Niemand wird gezwungen es zu spielen. Es ist einfach nur ein Fun-feature. 

Lore technisch könnte ich mir das mit den Pandaren so vorstellen, das es entweder zwei verschiedene Stämme gibt, bzw. sich ein Stamm aufgrund Meinungsverschiedenheiten spaltet. Oder das die Pandaren auf "friedliche" art und weise versuchen wollen die Fraktionen vom ausbeuten Pandarias abzuhalten. Also im Sinne von "Höret mich an..." etc. Also ne Art Diplomatenrolle annehmen welche dann allerdings ins wanken gerät.
Bleibt abzuwarten was Blizz draus macht 

Was Wow mal gut tun würde, wäre den Konflikt zwischen Allianz und Horde nochmals richtig anzufachen. Denke die ersten Schritte machen sie schon mit MoP. Dann aber auch bitte mit richtig großen PVP schlachten  

Aber naja Skeptiker wird es immer geben. Ich für meinen teil werde wie gesagt, das Addon anspielen und wenns mir gefällt auch weiterspielen. Mich zwingt ja keiner es zu mögen oder zu hassen 

Edit:
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]





> [/font]





> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aber aus einem "War"-craft Spiel ein Kuschelbärenspiel zu machen, ist schon ziemlich heftig[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dazu gebe ich nochmal meinen Senf [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Keiner kann mir erzählen, wie schon einmal erwähnt, das die Gnome eine Rasse ist welche Blutrünstig und "Warcraft"-mäßig aussieht. So nen Gnom würde man doch eh am liebsten entweder als Fußball oder als Knuff-Gnom benutzen  [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]In meinen Augen ist es einfach kein Argument zu sagen Pandaren machen Wow zu süß, da die ja doch schon böser aussehen als Gnome  [/font]


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. Oktober 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Warum hat das Addon mit WoW nichts mehr zu tun?


Als würden die Schlümpfe plötzlich bei den Glückbärchis auftauchen und ein Revival mit den Feuersteins machen.
Bäh, danke jetzt krieg ich Alpträume. ^^


----------



## Varaquet (22. Oktober 2011)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Als würden die Schlümpfe plötzlich bei den Glückbärchis auftauchen und ein Revival mit den Feuersteins machen.
> Bäh, danke jetzt krieg ich Alpträume. ^^



*lach* 

Hm. Bei den ersten Bildern von Mists dachte ich : KungFu Panda ? 

Zum glück sind diese Knuffelbären mal nicht an eine Seite gebunden - sondern gehören nun beiden. 

Was ich positiv sehe(n werde ) : 
- gewertete Dungeons
- Szenarios 
- kein Fliegen vor Max Level ( bei der Begründung musste ich grinsen *fies*, denn die Beschreibung des Warums war sehr passend ) 

Was mich ein wenig stört : 
- schon wieder ein Umschmeissen der Talentbäume ( warum nimmt man sie nicht gleich komplett raus  ) 
- "Pokemon " , Verzeihung, Petkämpfe ( Classic Game Boy gedaddelt, das is schon X Jahre her ), nicht neu, gibt es in andren Games auch
- Pandaria ist für meinen Geschmack zu kitschig / asiatisch ( weniger bunt tuts auch ) 
- Sinn des AddOns ? Gegen wen dürfen wir diesmal antreten - außer gegen die andre Fraktion ? 
- ein neues BG ( die andern gefühlten 100 reichen ja noch nicht *seufz*) 
- erneut eine recycelte Ini 

Anfangs hielt ich die durchs Netz geisternde berühmte Liste für einen gut gemachten Fake / Urban Legend / Running Gag.
Aber anscheinend möchte Blizz noch mehr "12jährige" an das Spiel binden. 

Und zu dem Thema Jahresabo : irgendwie müssen sie ja die Verluste der abwandernden WoW'ler ( und das waren / sind nicht grad wenige ) ja wieder reinholen. 

Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, ich nähere mich dem Scheideweg eines jeden Gamers von WoW : pausieren, sich das AddOn ansehen - oder nach Cata ganz aufhören. Denn irgendwie beschleicht mich die Ahnung, das zu Mists nicht sehr viele Leute meiner FL / Gilde wechseln werden und ganz aufhören.


----------



## DasAsaac (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich warte erst einmal ab. Ich war schon bei den ersten Gerüchten über eine solche Erweiterung skeptisch. Für mich passen Pandaren irgendwie nicht wirklich in WoW rein. Scheint sich in eine merkwürdige Richtung zu entwickeln. Und ja, auch mir fehlt der Oberschurke. Ich hatte ja auf Sargeras gehofft. Da wäre so viel rauszuholen, wie zum Beispiel eine Neuauflage oder weitere Einbindung der Brennenden Legion (da gäbe es echt noch mehr zu erzählen und zu erleben), Medivh wäre storytechnisch auch noch längst nicht ausgeschlachtet und ja .... Blizzard mag es ja alten Content wiederzubeleben ..... Karazhan als 90er Raid-Instanz wäre auch was Feines.
Oder eben der Smaragdgrüne Traum. Aber was bitte soll mit Pandaren und WoW-Pokemon (Pet Fights). Der Style passt nicht zu meiner Vorstellung und dem bisherigen Bild von WoW.


----------



## Tidra-on (22. Oktober 2011)

Manchen Leuten kann man es glaub ich nie recht machen...

Wie oft wurde in den Foren nach einer neuen Rasse oder Klasse geschrien...jetzt kommt beides und es wird wieder geweint.
Wie oft wurde nach neuen BGs mit anderen Spielprinzipien geschrien...jetzt kommts und es wird weiter geweint.
Wie oft wurde kritisiert das ja in wow alle Häuser etc gleich aussehen...jetzt kommt endlich mal ein neues Setting und prompt wird wieder geweint.
Wie oft wurde kritisiert das die Talentbäume zu eingefahren sind und man mehr Individualität möchte...jetzt versucht man diesen Weg zu gehen und prompt isset auch nicht recht.
Seit Classic laufen Spieler als Kuh (!) oder lachahfter Gnom (Gnom DK wtf!?) durch die Welt und weinen jetzt wegen einem Bären? Zudem die nicht mal ansatzweise so knuffig aussehen wie in zahlreichen Trickflmen.

usw.

Was bisher bekannt ist, klingt für mich schon recht gut. Auf jeden Fall mal endlich wieder was neues. Auch wenn ich nur 5 neue Gebiete etwas mager finde und ich aufgewärmte Inis nicht wirklich brauche (weder Scholo noch Kloster). Zudem mich die Aussage das man Ruf schneller erreicht mit weniger grinden etwas verwundert, schliesslich hatte man schon seit Woltk alles viel zu schnell auf ehrfürchtig.


----------



## sharas1 (22. Oktober 2011)

Captn.Pwn schrieb:


> Außerdem, wer soll der Endbösewicht sein? und mal abgesehen davon hoffe ich das dieser diesmal wieder eine verünftige Festung spendiert bekommt und eine eigene Zone, so wie Eiskrone oder Schattenmondtal. Cata fand ich da relativ armselig.



Deathwing ist größer als ein A380. Wie groß hätte seine behausung denn sein müssen damit er und ein paar Kollegen 
da drin gemütlich platz finden?^^

Außerdem kann ich mich noch an diverse Threads erinnern wo gemunkelt (und gleichzeitig kritisiert wurde) 
das Blizzard Deathy doch nicht auf "normale" größe schrumpfen möge..,

Haben sie nicht gemacht und ein Freiluft Fight ist die einzig logische konsequenz aus seiner Größe.

Und die Sulfuron Spitze ist doch sehr geil geworden wie ich finde...


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2011)

Yaglan   vor 13 Minuten    Bewertung: 0           Hab mir den Trailer 2 mal angesehen. Und ich frage mich was das soll?
Jedes Addon hatte einen zusammenhang zur story was noch gepasst hatte.
Aber was für eine bedrohung kann es gebn das man dahin aufbrechen muss?

Der Haustier Kampf ist...... 2dinge
Einerseits sage ist das ist mal cool. Das könnte sehr witzig werden. Mal was anderes als Raiden instancen und BGs zu machen.
Anderseits passt das ganz und garnicht.

Zu einen was wird wirklich alles auch enthalten sein?

Im endefect kommt mir das addon wie ein WITZ VOR. 
Neue klasse ein Mönch (diablo3)
DD Heiler und Tank. Hört sich ja sehr langweilig an.
Neue Rasse Pandaren für beide Völker. 
Ich sag euch später davon bin ich überzeugt ist das mit jeer Rasse machbar.

Einzige hoffnung ist noch die Story.
So das das Hauptaugenark auf Allianz und Horde ist. Und das um Pandria nur ein zubehör ist.


----------



## Moktheshock (22. Oktober 2011)

Bin mal gespannt wie die Leute Posten wenn das Addon wie ne Bombe einschlägt.
erinnert doch stark an BC OMG Draenei das ja voll Unlogisch und die ScherbenAlienWelt omg das viel zu Abgespacet!!!

Aber heute schreien alle , ja man bc das war das Addon schlecht hin!!!

Mein Senf zu MoP

Das Asiatisch angehauchte hat seine reize und die neuen Ideen bergen gutes Potenzial.
So nehmen wir gerade das so "Lachhafte" Pet-battle, Nun haben die Pets wenigstens nen Sin ausser Süß zu gucken xD

naja we will see


----------



## Super PePe (22. Oktober 2011)

erstmal schauen was am Ende dann wirklich drin steckt von dem was angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

ViperXXL schrieb:


> ein ganzes Addon nocheinmal WTF ??? Auch wenn Wow Comic Grafik ist war doch immer ein ernsthafte Story drinen die schon mit WC1 begonnen hat. wo es tausendene Buchseiten dafür
> 
> gibt wieviele Seiten gibt es nocheinmal über Pandaren achso 0 hoppla ...



Warte...wieviele "Buchseiten" gab es zu Worgen nochmal schnell, bevor sie mit Cata ins Spiel kamen...hilf mir doch bitte schnell, mir fällt es nicht ein...waren es...0? Pandaren haben sogar eine eigene Lore geschenkt bekommen, damals in jenem April, was den Worgen bis Cata komplett verwehrt blieb...


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2011)

Ok ok ich schau mir dBlizzcom nicht an daher habe nicht nicht vom Inhalt gehört? Der Inhalt soll der Konflikt sein? Cool. Das ist wirklich cool.

Was die Behausung mit Deathwing betrifft. Ich find das Interessant das die Instance in Nordend ist und *Frei*
Und sehr cool finde ich es das die den so Riesig gemacht haben.

Was Burning Crusad betrifft. Das war für mich eine Katastorfe Mit den Aliens....


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> zam ihr als presse wisst ihr schon was das 12 monats abo kosten soll oder ist das einfach die entfernung des kündigungsbutton und man zahlt 12 monate lang monatlich sein geld ?



Es ist die Entfernung des Kündigungsbutton für 12 Monate...man bezahlt weiterhin 1monatig, vierteljährlich oder halbjährlich, man verzichtet nur ein Jahr lang auf sein Kündigungsrecht


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde den Trailer einfach sagenhaft, soetwas hat in World of Warcraft gefehlt. Allein diese kleinen Spielereien und Details in der Gegend - Wundervoll!


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Oho - soviel negatives über die neue WoW Erweiterung *hier *zu lesen ?
> 
> Da scheints wohl wirklich nun endgültig den Berg runter zugehen - mit Cataclysm fing es ja schon an.
> 
> ...



Ich hab gleichzeitig bei mmo-champion die Diskussion verfolgt und...oh wunder...dort ist die Zustimmung weitaus größer, während hier die Jammerei zu überweigen scheint...na und?


----------



## Firun (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich freu mich ja auf das Startgebiet, die Bilder von der Rießen Schildkröte waren schon sehr schön anzusehen.

Was mir ein wenig gefehlt hat war die eindeutige Aussicht auf einen langzeit Motivationsfaktor und die Tatsache das gesagt wurde es gibt Krieg, und in dem Trailer war dann alles hübsch bunt und vor allem friedlich 

Das Addon werde ich mir natürlich holen, ich werde es spielen und dann nach ein paar Monaten wahrscheinlich nicht mehr oder vielleicht um so mehr , das wird sich aber erst zeigen wenn es dann soweit ist.


----------



## Tidra-on (22. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich hab gleichzeitig bei mmo-champion die Diskussion verfolgt und...oh wunder...dort ist die Zustimmung weitaus größer, während hier die Jammerei zu überweigen scheint...na und?



Verstehe die Aufregung auch nicht ganz. Wie ich schon ne Seite vorher schrieb, wird vieles eingeführt was selbst hier im Forum jahrelang gefordert wurde...und nu wird noch mehr gejammert.


----------



## Belgor (22. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich ^^ Als ich das Video gesehen habe zu dem neuen Addon, hab ich mir gesagt "Gut das ich vor 7 Monaten mit WoW aufgehört habe. Cataclysm war ja schon öde aber das Addon hat ja wohl garnichts mehr von Warcraft. Naja ich denke noch so ein paar Jahre weiter, wird WoW irgendwann mal zum Free2Play Model und dann schau ich da vielleicht noch mal rein ^^



Belgor


----------



## Zentoro (22. Oktober 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich freu mich ja auf das Startgebiet, die Bilder von der Rießen Schildkröte waren schon sehr schön anzusehen.
> 
> Was mir ein wenig gefehlt hat war die eindeutige Aussicht auf einen langzeit Motivationsfaktor und die Tatsache das gesagt wurde es gibt Krieg, und in dem Trailer war dann alles hübsch bunt und vor allem friedlich
> 
> Das Addon werde ich mir natürlich holen, ich werde es spielen und dann nach ein paar Monaten wahrscheinlich nicht mehr oder vielleicht um so mehr , das wird sich aber erst zeigen wenn es dann soweit ist.



Das wird schon alles lustig. Persönlich hätte ich mir etwas kriegerische Rassen gewünscht und die Pandaren sind nicht mein Fall, aber der Rest klingt mutig und ehrgeizig.


----------



## Rûstuv (22. Oktober 2011)

Bin offen für alles ,aber ma ehrlich, haustierkampf? da kann ich glei pokemon spieln, ansonsten werd ichs mir mal anschaun das addon bevor ich mich rüber hermache. das mit dem friedlichen trailer und der andeutung es wird krieg geben find ich auch scheiße, aber kommt bestimmt ma n anderer trailer noch hoff ich..


----------



## Tidra-on (22. Oktober 2011)

Rûstuv schrieb:


> Bin offen für alles ,aber ma ehrlich, haustierkampf? da kann ich glei pokemon spieln, ansonsten werd ichs mir mal anschaun das addon bevor ich mich rüber hermache. das mit dem friedlichen trailer und der andeutung es wird krieg geben find ich auch scheiße, aber kommt bestimmt ma n anderer trailer noch hoff ich..



Was habt ihr nur alle mit dem Haustierkampf? Erstens ist der freiwillig, zweitens haben die nutzlosen Dinger endlich mal nen Sinn.


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Was habt ihr nur alle mit dem Haustierkampf? Erstens ist der freiwillig, zweitens haben die nutzlosen Dinger endlich mal nen Sinn.



Jahrelang las man in den Foren (weniger den Deutschen, eher den englischsprachigen), warum man den Pets keinen Sinn gibt, sie wären zwar ganz süß anzusehen und nice to have, hätten aber nicht wirklich Sinn...nun bekommen sie einen Sinn verpasst, nur passt das auch wieder nicht (wobei die beiden Gruppen der Fragenden und der Beschwerenden nicht deckungsgleich sind)


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

hm MoP werden sicher viele spielen.

Aber an die Zahlen von den anderen Erweiterungen wird es sicher nicht ran kommen. Den zu keinem Addon waren die negativen Kritiken der Community so stark wie zu MoP ... und das nach einem Tag ... ^^


----------



## Tidra-on (22. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jahrelang las man in den Foren (weniger den Deutschen, eher den englischsprachigen), warum man den Pets keinen Sinn gibt, sie wären zwar ganz süß anzusehen und nice to have, hätten aber nicht wirklich Sinn...nun bekommen sie einen Sinn verpasst, nur passt das auch wieder nicht (wobei die beiden Gruppen der Fragenden und der Beschwerenden nicht deckungsgleich sind)



/sign
zudemm ja nicht mal annähernd bekannt ist in welcher weise das ablaufen wird. Deswegen halte ich Pokemon Vergleiche bisher ebenso völlig übertrieben.


----------



## Tidra-on (22. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> hm MoP werden sicher viele spielen.
> 
> Aber an die Zahlen von den anderen Erweiterungen wird es sicher nicht ran kommen. Den zu keinem Addon waren die negativen Kritiken so stark wie zu MoP ... und das nach einem Tag ... ^^



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat sich bisher jedes Add On besser verkauft als das Vorherige. Und dank des Asia Settings wird es sich eben auf jenen Märkten noch deutlicher absetzen lassen. Vielleicht sollte man als Europäer mal von der Schiene runterkommen das Spiele wie Wow ausschliesslich für unseren Kontinent entwickelt werden.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat sich bisher jedes Add On besser verkauft als das Vorherige. Und dank des Asia Settings wird es sich eben auf jenen Märkten noch deutlicher absetzen lassen. Vielleicht sollte man als Europäer mal von der Schiene runterkommen das Spiele wie Wow ausschliesslich für unseren Kontinent entwickelt werden.



denkst du wirklich das Asia Spieler unbedingt ihre Kultur in einem Spiel sehen wollen ... Klischee


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> hm MoP werden sicher viele spielen.
> 
> Aber an die Zahlen von den anderen Erweiterungen wird es sicher nicht ran kommen. Den zu keinem Addon waren die negativen Kritiken der Community so stark wie zu MoP ... und das nach einem Tag ... ^^



Doch waren sie...*blätter zurück zu BC* "Wenn das so kommt, ist das das Ende von Warcraft"...."Wah, Aliens und Raumschiffe das ist viel zu abgespaced" (ich hab damals zwar noch nicht gespielt, aber fleissig mitgelesen und den Kopf geschüttelt)... nur weil die Spielerschaft damals noch nicht so weit gestreut und so groß...aber prozentuell hielt es sich sicherlich die Waage...und diese großen negativen Bewertungen lese ich auch nur hier, im mmo-champion Forum zB. sind die Befürworter in der Überzahl (gewesen gestern abend, während hier schon "Kiddy"-Flame-Programm lief)


----------



## Tidra-on (22. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> denkst du wirklich das Asia Spieler unbedingt ihre Kultur in einem Spiel sehen wollen ... Klischee



Schau dir die Spiele an die da richtig gut laufen, bei uns jedoch kaum einen Fuss auf den Boden bekommen. Wiedererkennungswert hat für die Asiaten einen hohen Stellungswert. Das ist kein Klischee. Das kannst du in anderen medien (Filmen etc.) genauso beobachten.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Doch waren sie...*blätter zurück zu BC* "Wenn das so kommt, ist das das Ende von Warcraft"...."Wah, Aliens und Raumschiffe das ist viel zu abgespaced" (ich hab damals zwar noch nicht gespielt, aber fleissig mitgelesen und den Kopf geschüttelt)... nur weil die Spielerschaft damals noch nicht so weit gestreut und so groß...aber prozentuell hielt es sich sicherlich die Waage...und diese großen negativen Bewertungen lese ich auch nur hier, im mmo-champion Forum zB. sind die Befürworter in der Überzahl (gewesen gestern abend, während hier schon "Kiddy"-Flame-Programm lief)



also ich erinnere mich da an eine andere Community meinung zu BC, WotLK oder Cata

aber das sieht ja jeder anders ^^

naja egal. ich spiel seit 7 Monaten äh nicht mehr und wäre ein gutes Addon gekommen hätt ich dem eine chance gegeben, aber KungFu Panda ... ne sorry


----------



## IkilledKenny (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich mache jetzt zum vierten mal ein Addon Release mit und es ist zum vierten mal genau die same old Story mit der WoW Anhängerschaft. 
Kaum wird irgendwas neues bekannt gegeben zerreißen sich die Leute ihr Maul wie Hausfrauen über die neusten Aktionen von Brad und Angelina. 

Es ist jedes mal das Ende von WoW, es hängen jedes mal wieder Leute ihren Account an den Nagel weil ihnen irgendeine Kleinigkeit nicht passt. 
Leute, Blizz macht das Spiel nicht für DICH, für DICH oder DICH sondern für uns alle. Klar gibt es auch mal Elemente die einem nicht gefallen, aber im Ernst, bis jetzt hat Blizz das Spiel immer stimmig und einfach gut gemacht. 

Und auch wenn ihr Pandas in WoW doof findet, euch Pokemon Pet Fights suspekt vorkommen, und Dungeon Herrausforderungen euch zu lahm sind, wartet doch einfach ab, probiert es aus und macht euch dann ein Bild darüber ob es wirklich so blöd ist. 
WoW ist eine große Sache an der wir alle beteiligt sind, also hört auf alles schlecht zu reden obwohl alles noch garnicht fertig ist denn damit redet ihr allen anderen Ihr Hobby madig


----------



## Tidra-on (22. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ... aber KungFu Panda ... ne sorry



Aber zweibeinige Kühe ...Gnomen Todesritter usw....*hust*...klar das da ein Bär so gar nicht reinpasst....o.O


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Aber zweibeinige Kühe ...Gnomen Todesritter usw....*hust*...klar das da ein Bär so gar nicht reinpasst....o.O



man muss es ja nicht ausreizen ... und übertreiben.


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Aber zweibeinige Kühe ...Gnomen Todesritter usw....*hust*...klar das da ein Bär so gar nicht reinpasst....o.O



...tintenfischköpfige hellblaue (und rote) Dämonen mit Raumschiffen...auf 2 Beinen laufende und in Rüstungen kämpfende Hunde...kleinwüchsige Minizwerge (a.ka.a Gnome) mit 2 riesigen Zweihandäxten und rosa (oder grünen) Haaren...dauerbekiffte blaue Vodoo-Langnasen...violetthäutige Riesenelfen und ihre kleinen (metrosexuellen) selbstverliebten Verwandten....


----------



## Jesbi (22. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> naja egal. ich spiel seit 7 Monaten äh nicht mehr und wäre ein gutes Addon gekommen hätt ich dem eine chance gegeben, aber KungFu Panda ... ne sorry



Man kann sich auch sicher sein dass Du dich ausser auf Buffed nicht weiter informieren konntest oder wolltest.
Ernsthaft wer die Blizzcon nicht selber verfolgt sollte vielleicht noch ein paar Tage die Füße still halten bevor Er hier irgendwelche Halbwahrheiten und Vermutungen als Wahrheit verkauft.

Allein zu sagen wenn die Pandaren als Rasse kommen kann es kein gutes Add´on sein.  Zum Glück ist noch mehr im Karton wie nur eine Rasse.


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2011)

Wurde dennauch was zum Inhalt gesagt? Um was es sich im Addon drehen wird?


----------



## Zentoro (22. Oktober 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> man muss es ja nicht ausreizen ... und übertreiben.




Bei SWTOR meckerst du auch nur rum...


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wurde dennauch was zum Inhalt gesagt? Um was es sich im Addon drehen wird?



Ja...dem Kampf zwischen der Allianz und der Horde um die vielen wertvollen Ressourcen der Insel Pandaria


----------



## Jesbi (22. Oktober 2011)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Wurde dennauch was zum Inhalt gesagt? Um was es sich im Addon drehen wird?



Ja es wurde auch was zum Inhalt gesagt.
Über die Schildkröte (der neue Kontinent), darüber dass die Pandaren dort vor 10.000 Jahren ankamen, über die anderen, ursprünglichen Bewohner.
Die Ankunft von Allianz und Horde, darüber dass der Krieg/Hass zwischen den beiden den Gegner nährt und vieles mehr.


----------



## daturah (22. Oktober 2011)

Seryma schrieb:


> Also ich BETE, dass das neue Talentsystem ein schlechter Witz ist!!



denke ich auch. 

zum rest:

krieg zwischen allianz und horde is schon schön und gut.
ABER:..geliebt haben sich die fraktion eh noch nie. es gab lediglich diverse zweckbündnisse àla wrath.
immo gibt es keinen bekannten öberbösewicht & das ist mMn der entscheidende fehler. ein großteil der spieler in wow raidet nunmal. wenn kein schurke in aussicht gestellt wird, den es zu bekämpfen gilt, fehlt einfach (so ist es bei mir) die nötige Motivation.
beispiel: ein durchgedrehter braumeister spaltet sich vom volk ab, sammelt anhänger & will die restlichen kuschelbären vernichten, weil sich diese (statt die eigene kultur zu pflegen) anderen fraktionen anschließen.
da denk ich mir doch als draenei:"tjoa..is schon doof."
welche motivation haben denn die pandaren, sich horde oder allianz anzuschließen, wenn diese eh nur mal rüberkommen um resourcen auszubeuten etc.

das geflame im thread hier gibt es nur aus einem grund!!! (meine Meinung)

statt grundlegende Lore-Fragen zu klären und das szenario zu erläutern sehen wir im trailer nur bunte pagoden und kungfu pandas.
wir bekommen nen schrecklichen übergang von deathwing zum fröhlichen panda-add. geliefert und werden lieber mit sachen wie pet kämpfen oder dem neuen talentsystem gefüttert.
gerade diese informationen sind nicht schlecht, weil sie abwechslung bieten, doch erscheinen sie zum falschen zeitpunkt.

was ich damit sagen will ist:
*erst die Lore klären, dann die Kleinigkeiten bekannt geben.*
ich zu meinem teil bin einfach stark verunsichert, ob man aus dem bunten treiben auf dem neuen kontinent wirklich ernsthaft etwas rausholen kann oder ob auf dem Produkt nur *WoW* draufsteht, es aber nicht enthält.


----------



## Trypio (22. Oktober 2011)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> ... damit steig ich dann wohl entgülltig aus und widme mich intressanteren spielen wie Swtor...
> 
> 
> Mfg Midi



Also von Kuschelbären zu Leuchte Schwertchen?


----------



## Firun (22. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja...dem Kampf zwischen der Allianz und der Horde um die vielen wertvollen Ressourcen der Insel Pandaria



Und genau das war mit etwas zu wenig gestern Abend ,vielleicht ist genau das der Grund warum ich so ein Durchwachsenes Gefühl bei der ganzen Geschichte habe, ich kann nicht richtig Jubeln aber richtig enttäuscht bin ich auch nicht.. .


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

daturah schrieb:


> was ich damit sagen will ist:
> *erst die Lore klären, dann die Kleinigkeiten bekannt geben.*
> ich zu meinem teil bin einfach stark verunsichert, ob man aus dem bunten treiben auf dem neuen kontinent wirklich ernsthaft etwas rausholen kann oder ob auf dem Produkt nur *WoW* draufsteht, es aber nicht enthält.



Könnte natürlich daran liegen, dass das Lore Panel, traditionellerweise und so auch diesmal, erst am 2. Messetag als letzte Veranstaltung vor der Abschlusszeremonie stattfindet (damit man hintenraus Spielraum hat)


----------



## reinfelder (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die bunte Welt und das Asia-Setting nicht einmal so übel. Erinnert mich an die Classiczeiten von WoW und passt bestimmt zu den mit Transmogrifizieren wieder bunter werden Charakteroutfit.

Was mich persönlich immer mehr frustriert, ist die zunehmende Vereinfachung des Spieles. Bufftotems, Charakterslots und die ganzen kleine Optimierungsdetails, die wegfallen und noch weiter vereinfachte Talentbäume.
Ich möchte mal hier ne Lanze für die sogenannten langweiligen passiven Talente brechen. Da ich mich seit 20 Jahren mit Rollenspiele beschäftige, gehört  für mich das Herumschrauben an gewissen Stats einfach zu einen guten Rollenspiel.
Ich möchte nicht wie momentan geplant auf das Aussuchen bestimmter aktiver Fähigkeiten beschränkt werden, sondern liebe es gerade im höheren Levelbereich meine Stats tunen und optimieren zu können. Und gerade hier bekomme ich von Blizzard ne schallend Ohrfeige versetzt. Wenn das, bald nur noch über Ausrüstung geht, dass ich gefühlt nur noch aus den neuen Content farme, lässt mir immer mehr die Bindung zu meinen Char und die Lust an Wow vergehen. Ich fürchte, dass damit nur noch mehr Spannungen und Frustrationen entstehen, weil alles auf möglich noch schnelles Erspielen von Equip ausgelegt wird.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (22. Oktober 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Bei SWTOR meckerst du auch nur rum...



ja klar. ich kritisiere halt gerne. bin halt nicht sofort fanboy ... ^^


----------



## Manaori (22. Oktober 2011)

Also... ich finds immer wieder witzig, wie sehr die Leute hier jammern *g* 

Persönlich haben mir die bisherigen Aussichten sehr gut gefallen. Scenarios, Pet-Kämpfe, das sind doch mal so kleine Fun-sachen, die man machen kann auf 90, wenn man kein Bock auf Dailies, Inis, Raid oder BG hat. Wieso nicht? Es jammern doch immer alle, dass auf dem Endlevel so wenig Content war. Jetzt kriegen sie ihn und sie jammern wieder. Wäre man böse, könnte man nun von der klischeehaften Nörgelei der Deutschen (und der Österreicher genauso) sprechen. 

Was stimmt, ist, dass recht wenig zur Lore erwähnt wurde, das hat mich auch ein bisschen enttäuscht, aber mein Gott. Wir werden sicherlich noch mehr INfos bekommen. Mein Jahrespass ist eingelöst, da ich sowieso mal ein paar Tage zocke und mal ein paar nicht und die 13 Euro zu verschmerzen wären, wenn es denn mal länger nicht passt. Ich hab Bock an der Beta und d3 sagt mir zwar wenig, abe ausprobieren kann man alles,w enn es schon gratis ist ^^ 

Auch über die neuen Talentsysteme sollte man, denke ich, nicht jammern,bevor man sie nicht selber gesehen hat. Vor allem weil es vermutlich doch noch Änderungen erfährt - tut es ja immer. Gerade die Beta werden sie wohl nutzen, um zu sehen, wie das Balancetechnisch funktioniert. 

Und Pandaren - Mann, wir spielen schon einige Tierrassen hier, so why not? Wer nix gegen Kühe, Hündchen und, pardon, Zwerge im Miniformat hat, sollte doch auch n ix gegen Pandas haben. WOher genau kommt diese Abneigung? Sie waren noch nicht fest in die Lore eingebunden? Oh my god, das waren die Worgen auch nicht, im Prinzip auch nicht die Goblins, bis auf die, die die Hordezeppelinge bauen, im AH stehen etc. Und wie sollen sie denn ind ie Lore eingebaut werden, wenn sie laut Lore für 10000 Jahre verschwunden waren? Oh wait - das wären dann wieder Unlogiken in der Lore, über die auch gerne gejammert wird... Irgendwie ein Teufeslkreis, oder? *g* 


Und... von dem Zuspruch oder Widerspruch in einem Forumw ie Buffed sollte man nicht darauf schließen, wie gut oder schlehct ein Spiel ankommt. Ich meine, es gibt dutzende solcher Plattformen, im englischsprachigen Bereich nochmal so viele. Es gibt MIllionen von Spielern. Und nur weil hier ein paar voreilig sagen "Alles Mist QQ", ist das Addon also ein Flop, einen Tag nach der Ankündigung? ... Mir fehlt hier die Logik.


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

reinfelder schrieb:


> Ich finde die bunte Welt und das Asia-Setting nicht einmal so übel. Erinnert mich an die Classiczeiten von WoW und passt bestimmt zu den mit Transmogrifizieren wieder bunter werden Charakteroutfit.
> 
> Was mich persönlich immer mehr frustriert, ist die zunehmende Vereinfachung des Spieles. Bufftotems, Charakterslots und die ganzen kleine Optimierungsdetails, die wegfallen und noch weiter vereinfachte Talentbäume.
> Ich möchte mal hier ne Lanze für die sogenannten langweiligen passiven Talente brechen. Da ich mich seit 20 Jahren mit Rollenspiele beschäftige, gehört für mich das Herumschrauben an gewissen Stats einfach zu einen guten Rollenspiel.
> Ich möchte nicht wie momentan geplant auf das Aussuchen bestimmter aktiver Fähigkeiten beschränkt werden, sondern liebe es gerade im höheren Levelbereich meine Stats tunen und optimieren zu können. Und gerade hier bekomme ich von Blizzard ne schallend Ohrfeige versetzt. Wenn das, bald nur noch über Ausrüstung geht, dass ich gefühlt nur noch aus den neuen Content farme, lässt mir immer mehr die Bindung zu meinen Char und die Lust an Wow vergehen.



Ausrüstung und Glyphen (die eine größe auswahl bekommen)


----------



## MaexxDesign (22. Oktober 2011)

BioHassan schrieb:


> Findest du nicht die knudelligen Tiere sehen etwas lächerlich aus neben einem großen starken Orc Krieger ? Ich schon


Ein Gnom etwa nicht ?


----------



## Tidra-on (22. Oktober 2011)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Ein Gnom etwa nicht ?



Nein, ein Gnom Todesritter ist dermassen eindrucksvoll...das...äh...äh....^^
Zudem ich mal sagen muss das die Pandaren, von dem was man gesehen hat, ziemlich weit weg sind von den Artgenossen in Trickfilmen...die einzige Ähnlichkeit die ich da sehe ist die Farbgebung des Fells...hat ja bisher auch noch keiner ein Dudu Bärchen mit Balu dem Bär verglichen o.O


----------



## Philistyne (22. Oktober 2011)

Ist eben wie mit jeder Erweiterung die bisher vorgestellt wurde: Sehr viele Nörgler unterwegs. Ich finde den Asia Style mal richtig gelungen. Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Pandaren ? Ich find sie eigentlich ganz angenehm. Die Leutz von Blizz haben sich damit bestimmt kein Eigentor geschossen und wenn ihr meint : Kuschelbärchen gehören nicht in ein MMORPG dann spielt doch einfach irgendeinen Ego Shooter. Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen was er macht. Was mich freuen würde: Mehr Charslots, bitte dieses Mal mehr Charslots. Sonst hab ich nichts zu meckern, ganz im Gegenteil: Ich freu mich auf die Pandaren .


----------



## reinfelder (22. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ausrüstung und Glyphen (die eine größe auswahl bekommen)



Ausrüstung wird ja doch auch eingeschränkt, weil Relikte, beim Jäger und Magieklassen die Nahkampfwaffen wegfallen. Über Glyphen habe ich noch keine Information. Mir hat, die Option bestimmte Fahigkeiten im Talentbaum zu pushen immer gefallen.
Außerdem frage ich mich, ob oder wie Blizzard gewisse Kombo b.z.w. Abhängigkeiten, die bisher im Talentbaum vorhanden war, mit den neuen System ersetzen will. Für mich ist die geplante Vereinfachung einfach nur erschreckend. Man muss halt abwarten was Blizzard daraus macht, nur sind halt seit Cata meine Hoffnungen gering.


----------



## Hsvfan (22. Oktober 2011)

huhu

also mal ganz ehrlich was hat ein Pet-Battle-System noch mit WoW zu tun...das klingt für mich eher nach einen Online - Pokemon Addon...
Überhaupt dieses ganze Haustier - System klingt nach Pokemon....und ich hasse Pokemon....bin doch nicht mehr 6.

Das mit den Talenten sieht in meinen Augen auch sehr bescheiden aus......
Ich denke für mich wird wohl spätestens mit dem nächsten Addon WoW gestorben sein.
Wenn nicht sogar schon früher ...falls Guild Wars 2 das hält was es verspricht , bin ich wohl auch schon eher weg.

Und diese Knuddel-Panda Optik passt nicht zu WoW......da guck ich lieber Kung Fu Panda..is besser !!!! Und wenn schon Asia-Style in einen MMO...dann so wie Aion...da sieht das wenigstens Cool aus
und es passt zum Game ..weil es ein asiatisches MMO war von Anfang an.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard in Sachen WoW damit ihren Tiefpunkt erreicht.Ich weiss ich werde wieder zugeflamed von den WoW-Fanboys ...wie kann ich nur sowas sagen..
und ich werde ja eh wieder kommen und so weiter...aber das hier ist nun mal meine Meinung.

Weil ich hab kein Bock auf World of Pokemon !!!


----------



## Rasgaar (22. Oktober 2011)

Die einen freuen sich darauf, die anderen sind stinkig. 
Kurz und knapp würd mich einfach nur interessieren, wie die Community Aufteilung diesbezüglich ist.

Ich persönlich freue mich auf Mists of Pandaria und hab jetzt nichts gesehen, was mir nicht gefallen hat.

Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Oktober 2011)

Tidra-on schrieb:


> Nein, ein Gnom Todesritter ist dermassen eindrucksvoll...das...äh...äh....^^
> Zudem ich mal sagen muss das die Pandaren, von dem was man gesehen hat, ziemlich weit weg sind von den Artgenossen in Trickfilmen...die einzige Ähnlichkeit die ich da sehe ist die Farbgebung des Fells...hat ja bisher auch noch keiner ein Dudu Bärchen mit Balu dem Bär verglichen o.O




Nichts gegen Gnomtodesritter.

Ich hab einen, komplett wuschig (flauschig), grüne Haare, Tank + Frust (Frostbeulenskillung)! Der geht ab (und sieht aus) wien Zäpfchen!


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Oktober 2011)

Neu ist immer schön!


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

"Neu ist immer besser"...Barney Stinson


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Oktober 2011)

hört sich bis eigentlich ganz cool an, besonders mit einer neuen klasse und mit dem neuen talentsystem

ich hoffe nur das sie das PvE nicht zu einfach gestalten was die Raids angeht.... Bei den Heroric Instanzen sprach man ja gestern davon das sie sie auf WotLK Niveau halten wollen :S


----------



## Uruktar (22. Oktober 2011)

Hsvfan schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> also mal ganz ehrlich was hat ein Pet-Battle-System noch mit WoW zu tun...das klingt für mich eher nach einen Online - Pokemon Addon...
> Überhaupt dieses ganze Haustier - System klingt nach Pokemon....und ich hasse Pokemon....bin doch nicht mehr 6.
> ...



*Du hast vollkommen Recht.* In ein Spiel das ursprünglich auf westlichen Mythologien basiert jetzt eine vollkommen andere Mythologie aufzudrücken ist einfach nur unpassend. Das die Pandas schon in Warcraft 3 vorhanden waren stimmt zwar, aber schon da waren sie eher lächerlich. *Dicke Bären deren Arme kaum länger als ihr runder Bauch sind* und denen kaum einer glaubt das sie mehr als 100 Meter laufen können ohne vor Erschöpfung um zu fallen. 

Für mich ist das auch der Grund warum ich meinen ACC gekündigt habe. Dabei hatte ich mich schon auf 4.3 und auch auf die Addon ankündigung gefreut. 
Wenn man sich überlegt wie Alles angefangen hat mit "Orc vs. Human" Das war noch Krieg jetzt werden die Chars wohl bald Tipsi, Lala und Puh heissen und in einer Gilde namens Teletubbies sein.

Es ist wirklich schade das es so enden muss, nur weil Blizz auf den Asiatischen Markt will. Ich frag mich aber ob die das überhaupt so gut finden da.


----------



## Mähne (22. Oktober 2011)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Ich hab heute den handels chat gelesen und dachte nur oh noes wtf aber es is wirklich war wow mit panda bären also mal ganz ehrlich ich hab wow mit 16 angefangen mitlerweile bin ich 22 ich will doch keine kuschelbären mehr als freunde -.- damit steig ich dann wohl entgülltig aus und widme mich intressanteren spielen wie Swtor
> 
> 
> Mfg Midi


Und Kuschelgnome+Wölfe sind besser? Und glaubts einfach, SWtOR wird nicht der heilige Gral. Da werden einige nach dem kostenlosen Monat wieder aufhören, genauso wie nach LotRO, AoC, Aion und Rift.


----------



## Figetftw! (22. Oktober 2011)

> Im Bereich von Lvl 85-90 wird das Fliegen erst ab Stufe 90 möglich sein, was die Spieler dazu bringt, sich mit den neuen Umgebungen auseinander zu setzen.



das find ich gut


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Uruktar schrieb:


> *Du hast vollkommen Recht.* In ein Spiel das ursprünglich auf westlichen Mythologien basiert jetzt eine vollkommen andere Mythologie aufzudrücken ist einfach nur unpassend. Das die Pandas schon in Warcraft 3 vorhanden waren stimmt zwar, aber schon da waren sie eher lächerlich. *Dicke Bären deren Arme kaum länger als ihr runder Bauch sind* und denen kaum einer glaubt das sie mehr als 100 Meter laufen können ohne vor Erschöpfung um zu fallen.



Tauren traut man natürlich zu, so weit laufen zu können...so wie man Gnomen (eine Classic Rasse) zutraut, 2 riesige Zweihandäxte zu tragen...oder den blauen Tintenfischköpfenköpfen (mit Raumschiffen) zutraut, nicht umzufallen, obwohl ihre Köperhaltung, ihren kleinen Ziegenhufen und ihr Schwerpunkt ziemlich falsch liegen und es physikalisch nicht möglich sein sollte, so zu laufen....

Jetzt hör aber auf^^


----------



## Darshol (22. Oktober 2011)

Bis man die neuen Wotlk - Inis outgeared hat, waren die auch nicht ohne.


----------



## Iginor (22. Oktober 2011)

Also ich freu mich wie ein Honigkuchenpferd!!   
Das Talentsysthem höhrt sich echt interessant an, hoffe das man dann wirklich mal seinen Char individueller gestalten kann und nicht immer die einheitsskillung von Topspieler xy übernehmen muss um auch ja jedes Quentchen dmg mit zu bekommen.
Hi Hi Hi.....und das die Haustiere "Mini-pvp" erlernen können....wird bestimmt lustig.   Vill hab ich da endlich mal ne Changse im PvP zu gewinnen     
Zu guter letzt, werd ich mir min. 1 Pandaren bauen und den Mönch testen.
Da fällt mir ein......ich hab keinen Platz!! Biiiitte Blizz spendiert uns 1-2 Charslots dazu, ich will nicht einsam und allein auf nem fremden Server questen     
LG Igi


----------



## handzumgrus (22. Oktober 2011)

Mist of Pandaria.... Todeswuschel incoming


----------



## handzumgrus (22. Oktober 2011)

Uruktar schrieb:


> Und das ist für mich das Ende von Warcraft. Die Evoks von Warcraft als Erweiterung ? Nicht mit mir.




seh ich auch so.


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich finds schlimm, dass sie zuerst gross ausgerufen haben: "Es wird nie Pandaren geben! Sie sind ein Scherz aus Wc 3 TFT, und bleiben dort!" Dann kam das Pandaren Pet. Das ging ja noch, aber jetzt das. Man kann den Leuten auch gleich den Zucker in den A**** blasen.


----------



## Surai (22. Oktober 2011)

Das ganze, (pardon), rumgeheule hier ist echt mehr Amüsant als Logisch  Wem das neue Pet system nicht gefällt: Es ist freiwillig, und für die Gedacht die mal was anderes haben wollen. Wenn es euch zu Pokemonmäßig ist (btw. Pokemon ist eines der beliebtesten Spiele ever) tut so als ob das Feature gar nicht da wäre ^^
Und ich bin froh das Blizzard noch nicht wirklich was zur Lore bekanntgegeben hat. Es ist einfach viel interessanter sich Gedanken zu machen wie es Lore technisch weitergeht als wenn alles schon jetzt aufgeklärt wird. Ich hab einfach den Eindruck das die meisten einfach keine Geduld haben, einfach mal abzuwarten was das Addon so mit sich bringt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir erlaubt 2 Threads zu MoP zu verbinden.


----------



## Yaglan (22. Oktober 2011)

Also erstmal zum Trailer.
Erster gedanke war wo ich ihn angefangen habe zu gucken.
Hat AoC mit seinen Addon mehr eindruck hinterlassen als man denkt das die das Asia Setting auch benutzen?

dann eben das mir zu wenig infos gezeigt wurden.
Irgendwie das eben nur ein Volk und Klasse (Endlich hat man Heldenklasse entfern) Dahingeklatscht wurden und sonst nichts weiter.

der Inhalt vom Addon ist unbekannt und davon wudre nichts gezeigt.

Wenn die das gut machen dürfte das addon sehr interessant werden.

Das Folge addon wird mit ziemlicher sicherheut das die Fraktionen keine festgeschriebene Völker haben wird.

Der kampf mit den Pet jeder hat da komisch geguckt. Aber ich finds toll


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Oktober 2011)

ich wünsche mir inständig mit der neuen erweiterung weitere 5 Characterslots pro server. Ich liebe meinen Server und meine Gilde, ich habe einen Grundsatz alle Charaktere die über 40 sind NICHT zu löschen. So nun habe ich ein Problem. 10 Chars alle über 40 davon 5 auf 85 und würde gerne nen Panda zocken

BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE Blizzard, macht es möglich 15 Slots pro server zu haben. 

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf die Neue erweiterung wie ein kleines Kind zum Geburtstag, endlich mal was anderes als immer irgend einen Oberhonk zu killn.

Neues Abo ist übrigens schon bestellt (Diablo3 inc ^^) und meine gebete wurden anscheinen erhört der Authentificator kostet keine 6 euro mehr sondern 9,99 und ist endlich via ELV verfügbar (möglich das es schon vorher möglich war falls ja hab ich es übersehen jedoch war nur kreditkartenzahlung möglich bisher).

Freuen wir uns alle auf die neue Erweiterung und darauf dass man auch mal was neues ausprobieren kann. Was diese Petkämpfe angeht, dem gegenüber bin ich noch ewas skeptisch gegenüber da mich das zusehr an Pokémon erinnert aber seis drum kann ja evtl spaß machen und is ne schöne abwechslung für zwischendurch. 

Die Neuen Schlachtfelder gefallen mir auch sehr gut, ist sicherlich sehr spannend und herausfordernd.

mfg


----------



## Rasgaar (22. Oktober 2011)

Und wo ist denn meine Umfrage hin verschwunden?


----------



## Rasgaar (22. Oktober 2011)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> BITTE BITTE BITTE BITTE Blizzard, macht es möglich 15 Slots pro server zu haben.



Ich bin da bescheidener. Mir würden 1 - 2 Slots reichen.
Meine 10 85er plus den neuen Panadaren und dann noch einen "Reserve Slots" (für Bank- oder /2-Flamechar  )


Aber ich bin definitiv auch der Meinung, mehr Slots müssen her!!


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe eine Erleuchtung 

Nach MoP kommt entweder ein Aztekisches oder Arabisches Volk!

Wir haben: Menschen = Deutsche, Franzosen, Amerikaner usw. , Zwerge = Wikinger, Nachtelfen = Haben einen griechischen Baustil, Gnome = ?, Draenei = Ancient Aliens, Worgen = England, Transylvanien, Orcs = barbarisches Volk, das irgendwoherkommt und sehr blutrünstig ist -> Hunnen oder Mongolen, Tauren = Indianer (Cherokee, Komantschen, Apatchen, Irokesen),Trolle = tropische Indianer (Kariben usw.),Untote = Transylvanien, Blutelfen = ?, Goblins = Gegenstück der Gnome, Pandaren = Asiaten


----------



## Moktheshock (22. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich finds schlimm, dass sie zuerst gross ausgerufen haben: "Es wird nie Pandaren geben! Sie sind ein Scherz aus Wc 3 TFT, und bleiben dort!" Dann kam das Pandaren Pet. Das ging ja noch, aber jetzt das. Man kann den Leuten auch gleich den Zucker in den A**** blasen.



[font=Verdana, sans-serif]*Interview with Chris Metzen on Direct TV*
The pandas were actually going to be the alliance race in The Burning Crusade but Blizzard changed their mind.

soviel mal dazu!!

[/font]


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

die frag ist wann wird das addon rauskommen ^^

weil noch ein jahr warten da hilft nichtmal diablo 3 gratis


----------



## Ahpuhh (22. Oktober 2011)

Druid
They always felt like they had 4 specs, so now they do.
Feral - Cat (melee dps)
Guardian - bear (tanking)
Some overlap between the two
All druids can still go cat or bear form.

Also soll es man ferstehen das Moonkin/Baum sterben?


----------



## Derulu (22. Oktober 2011)

Ahpuhh schrieb:


> Also soll es man ferstehen das Moonkin/Baum sterben?



Häh? Neee

Druiden haben dannrt 4 Speccs (nicht wie bisher nur 3):
Katze
Bär
Moonkin 
Baum


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2011)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*Interview with Chris Metzen on Direct TV*
> The pandas were actually going to be the alliance race in The Burning Crusade but Blizzard changed their mind.
> 
> soviel mal dazu!!
> ...



Sie haben es aber eben nicht gemacht. Sie haben es verworfen, und jetzt machen sie es doch wieder.


----------



## Lorasheliza (22. Oktober 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> "Neu ist immer besser"...Barney Stinson



Derulu du bist epic.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. Oktober 2011)

Mich würde einfach nur interessieren, ob es dann auch weibliche Pandaren geben wird. Bei der Klasse 'Mönch' gäbe es da zwar Schwierigkeiten, dennoch müssen die sich ja irgendwie fortpflanzen.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DrgbM5PylHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. Oktober 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Mich würde einfach nur interessieren, ob es dann auch weibliche Pandaren geben wird. Bei der Klasse 'Mönch' gäbe es da zwar Schwierigkeiten, dennoch müssen die sich ja irgendwie fortpflanzen.



du hast echt probleme^^
 wer sagt denn das Mönche egal ob im RL oder in einem PC Spiel nicht poppen dürfen? ja gut dieser komische kodex halt enthaltsamkeit und so aber glaubst du ehrlich einer hält sich daran? will ja nicht wissen was für nen stau man nach 20 Jahren nicht poppen dürfen hat....

dieser theoretische entschulss gilt im übrigen nicht nur für männer auch frauen brauchen es ab und an mal sonst drehen die vermutlich auch durch und nur an sich selbst spielen is mit der zeit denke ich mal langweilig

zudem ist der Mönch nur eine Klasse und nicht auf die Rasse spezifisch eine Klasse also wird es männlein wie auch weiblein geben da jeder bis auf Worg/Gobblin Mönch werden darf


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich finds schlimm, dass sie zuerst gross ausgerufen haben: "Es wird nie Pandaren geben! Sie sind ein Scherz aus Wc 3 TFT, und bleiben dort!" Dann kam das Pandaren Pet. Das ging ja noch, aber jetzt das. Man kann den Leuten auch gleich den Zucker in den A**** blasen.



Hä... wieso hast du ein Problem mit den Pandas?

Der Pandaren Braumeister war vor 8 Jahren schon ne coole sau... und daran hat sich nix geändert!


----------



## White_Sky (22. Oktober 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Mich würde einfach nur interessieren, ob es dann auch weibliche Pandaren geben wird. Bei der Klasse 'Mönch' gäbe es da zwar Schwierigkeiten, dennoch müssen die sich ja irgendwie fortpflanzen.



Natürlich gibt es weibliche Pandaren. Aber ich hab bisher noch kein Modell für die gesehen. Hoffentlich nicht so verunstaltet wie die weiblichen Worgen.



Manitu2007 schrieb:


> *du hast echt probleme^^*
> wer sagt denn das Mönche egal ob im RL oder in einem PC Spiel nicht poppen dürfen? ja gut dieser komische kodex halt enthaltsamkeit und so aber glaubst du ehrlich einer hält sich daran? will ja nicht wissen was für nen stau man nach 20 Jahren nicht poppen dürfen hat....
> dieser theoretische entschulss gilt im übrigen nicht nur für männer auch frauen brauchen es ab und an mal sonst drehen die vermutlich auch durch und nur an sich selbst spielen is mit der zeit denke ich mal langweilig
> zudem ist der Mönch nur eine Klasse und nicht auf die Rasse spezifisch eine Klasse also wird es männlein wie auch weiblein geben da jeder bis auf Worg/Gobblin Mönch werden darf



http://fstatic1.mtb-...le-facepalm.jpg


----------



## Apuh (22. Oktober 2011)

Fragt sich noch, was aus Brann Bronzebart wird, nachdem er zu Cata-Anfang in eine Art "Kristall" verflucht bzw. verwandelt wurde....


----------



## Pereace (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich freue mich jetzt schon wie Bolle auf das Addon, 
 ich habe mein level gear für den Mönch entstaubt und bereit gelegt, mir einen Namen gesichert und nun farme ich Massen an Gold und Mats damit mein kleiner Mönch gaaaaaaaanz schnell ganz weit oben mitspielen kann. 
Ich freue mich auf jedes Quäntchen von dem Addon einfach weil es mal wieder was anderes ist wie bisher.

Blizzard hat mich persöhnlich bisher nicht enttäuscht was das Spiel angeht und ich kann auch Leute nicht verstehen die direkt nach der ANkündigung schreien " AAAAAAH DAS ENDE ALLES SCHEISSE WIE BEHINDERT BLIZZ IST DUMM" 

Solange man das Addon nicht gespielt hat sollte man sich nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen. 
Klar sind Geschmäcker unterschiedlich aber man muss ja nicht gleich ausfallend werden und direkt Gott und die Welt verfluchen nur weil gewisse Oberpros was gegen Pandas haben tze tze

Gruß Pereace!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. Oktober 2011)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> du hast echt probleme^^
> wer sagt denn das Mönche egal ob im RL oder in einem PC Spiel nicht poppen dürfen? ja gut dieser komische kodex halt enthaltsamkeit und so aber glaubst du ehrlich einer hält sich daran? will ja nicht wissen was für nen stau man nach 20 Jahren nicht poppen dürfen hat....
> 
> dieser theoretische entschulss gilt im übrigen nicht nur für männer auch frauen brauchen es ab und an mal sonst drehen die vermutlich auch durch und nur an sich selbst spielen is mit der zeit denke ich mal langweilig
> ...



Hä? Das meinte ich doch gar nicht. -.- 
Heißt das bei weiblichen Pandaren dann 'Nonne' oder 'Ordensschwester' statt 'Mönch'? ^^


----------



## Apuh (22. Oktober 2011)

Pereace schrieb:


> Ich freue mich jetzt schon wie Bolle auf das Addon,
> ich habe mein level gear für den Mönch entstaubt und bereit gelegt, mir einen Namen gesichert und nun farme ich Massen an Gold und Mats damit mein kleiner Mönch gaaaaaaaanz schnell ganz weit oben mitspielen kann.



Das erinnert mich noch irgendwie an Classic Zeiten....
Bevor BC auf den Markt kam, konnte man schon bei Ony den T2 Helm bei den Allys für Schamis farmen und auf Hordenseite den T2 Helm für die Palas


----------



## Pereace (22. Oktober 2011)

Apuh schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich noch irgendwie an Classic Zeiten....
> Bevor BC auf den Markt kam, konnte man schon bei Ony den T2 Helm bei den Allys für Schamis farmen und auf Hordenseite den T2 Helm für die Palas



Genau so! Das hat damals Spaß gemacht und das macht auch heute noch Spaß. Warum also nicht einfach mal spielen anstatt rumzuheulen


----------



## Theopa (22. Oktober 2011)

Was haben immer alle mit "süßen" Pandas?

Gnome sind winzige, von Technologie besessene, ziemlich verrückte Gestalten die sich auch gerne mal die Haare Pink färben.... Ein Gnom wird auch nie "böse" oder gefährlich aussehen. Und ein weiblicher Taure ist nicht mehr als eine kämpfende Kuh. Beide wirken nüchtern betrachtet nicht gerade bedrohlich. 
Wow ist nicht Diablo, es muss und soll nicht düster und böse wirken.

Das Einzige was mich extrem stört sind die Talente. 6 Talente bis lvl 90? Da wird das Leveln ja noch mehr zur "da-muss-man-durch!" Phase. Und eine optimale Skillung wird es weiterhin geben, man kann keine 100%ige Balance erreichen. 
Gut, es wäre rein theoretisch wieder möglich neue und Innovative SKillungen zu entwickeln, aber nach 2 Wochen sind wieder Guides draußen und sinnvolle Skillungen werden 1:1 übernommen.


----------



## OrsonLEBT (22. Oktober 2011)

MoP hat meine Erwartungen bislang nicht erfüllt. Klar, ich hab Wc 3 auch mal gezockt und fand den Braumeister auch recht pornös, aber Pandaren sind für mich kein Kaufgrund. Und Petbattle ? Ich sag dazu mal nichts. Hier meine Forderungen: Frischt die alten Rassen mal auf! Bringt mir den Demonhunter oder die Warden als Heldenklasse! Oder das alte AV zurück, wo ich Samstagsabend rein- und Sonntagmorgen wieder rausgehe. Oder bastelt mal den Uberencounter, der Gilden zerstört und die Leute vor ihren Bildschirmen in Tränen ausbrechen lässt. 

Ich hab in WoW Classic weder Nefarian, noch Kel'Thuzad gesehen, aber ich hatte sowas wie eine Motivation mich jeden Tag in WoW einzuloggen.

Aber gut, bis zum Release ist sicher noch ein Jahr Zeit und wer weiss, vielleicht ist das eine Art Strategie, die richtig bombastischen Sachen von MoP, erst ein paar Monate nach dem Release von SWTOR
anzukündigen.


----------



## Shelung (22. Oktober 2011)

Naja die Pandaren sollten deutlich erkennbare ernste Gesichter als Auswahl bekommen.  Etwas bissig und gewalttätig.  



Ich weis wie man Talentbäume und co. macht die viel Vielfalt bieten. 

Ist einfach man baut solche angeblichen *unbrauchbare und falsche Talente ein*


Ob ein Jäger nun einen Nahkampf skill hat ist doch egal irgendein Spieler findet einen optimalen ort zum einsetzen oder hat einfach fun.




Nichts auszusetzen gegen das Talente system. Aber es sollten mehr sein, keine wie beim pala lahmen siegel für 15 lvl! und sollten unterschiedlichste skills sein.

Auch welche die bis jetzt jede skillung hatte.  Was wird das ein spaß wenn man mehrere gute talente für ein und den selben zweck hat und die änderungen nur so weit unterschiedlich sind das sie situationsbedingt vorteil und nachteil bringen.


Wichtig ist das nach diesen vielen lvln das Talent ein echter burner sein muss!


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (22. Oktober 2011)

Ok, mir sind grade beim durchgucken der Screens und Concept-Arts doch n paar negative Dinge aufgefallen:

zum einen finde ich es n bissl einfallslos nur humanoide Tiere zu erstellen! Da haben wir Hasen-, Affen-, Gottesanbetermenschen und wer weiß, was da noch so kommt!
zum anderen...wo sind die weiblichen Pandaren? Bis jetzt waren auf den Screens NUR männliche zu sehen!


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (22. Oktober 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Ok, mir sind grade beim durchgucken der Screens und Concept-Arts doch n paar negative Dinge aufgefallen:
> 
> zum einen finde ich es n bissl einfallslos nur humanoide Tiere zu erstellen! Da haben wir Hasen-, Affen-, Gottesanbetermenschen und wer weiß, was da noch so kommt!
> zum anderen...wo sind die weiblichen Pandaren? Bis jetzt waren auf den Screens NUR männliche zu sehen!



Wie unterscheidet man denn männliche von weiblichen Bären auf den ersten Blick ?


----------



## Bomkracher (22. Oktober 2011)

wotronic schrieb:


> und so ist es, Mists of Pandaria das neue Addon, neue Rasse, neue Klasse Panda und Mönch, sowie neuer Kontinent Pandaria,
> sowie neue Talentbäume
> 
> Kam gerade auf der BlizzCon, so schauts nun wohl aus, nun müssen wir uns überlegen, welchen Char wir löschen, falls uns der Panda gefällt xD.
> ...



Wieso muss man einen Char löschen um die Pandaren zu spielen !?!


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (22. Oktober 2011)

Bomkracher schrieb:


> Wieso muss man einen Char löschen um die Pandaren zu spielen !?!



Weil es Leute gibt, die schon alle 10 möglichen Slots ausgenutzt haben und da keine neuen Plätze angekündigt wurden, muss man halt welche löschen!


----------



## TheGui (22. Oktober 2011)

Harold_vs_Kumar schrieb:


> Weil es Leute gibt, die schon alle 10 möglichen Slots ausgenutzt haben und da keine neuen Plätze angekündigt wurden, muss man halt welche löschen!



is ja die schuld der leute...


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich seh jetzt schon, wie alle bald Mist von Pandaria dazu sagen.. 

Naja, auch wenn ich dafür gehasst werde, mir gefällts 


Edit: Aber nen 11ten Slot würd ich schon gutheißen, bisher waren es 10 slots für 10 (davor 9) Klassen. Auch, dass mit cataclysm keine slots dazugekommen sind, halte ich jetzt nicht für so tragisch, schließlich braucht man nun wirklich nicht auf einem server von jeder rasse einen Charakter. Von jeder Klasse einen zu haben wer halt schön, sieht nice aus im Einlogge-Bildschirm 

Außerdem wäre es beschissen, wenn man den Mönch ausprobieren will und dafür entweder auf nem anderen Server spielen oder einen Char löschen müsste. Würde bei mir zwar sowieso nicht zutreffen, da ich keine 10 Charaktere besitze, aber ich finde, es wäre nötig.

Und wenn Blizzard die meisten gelöschten (!) Jahre lang aufbewahren kann, kann mir keiner einreden, dass zu wenig Speicherplatz für einen 11ten Slot da wäre.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (22. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> is ja die schuld der leute...



Ja, stimmt, man sollte halt nicht alle Möglichkeiten ausnutzen, die einem das Spiel gibt! Besser rumnörgeln, dass kein Content vorhanden ist, als sich mal die Mühe zu machen und die neuen/alten Gebiete durchzuspielen! ^^


----------



## HitotsuSatori (22. Oktober 2011)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Naja, auch wenn ich dafür gehasst werde, mir gefällts



Mir auch. ^^


----------



## Pereace (22. Oktober 2011)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Mir auch. ^^



mir auch


----------



## LoveThisGame (22. Oktober 2011)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Da Blizzard ja seit einiger Zeit China und überhaupt den asiatischen Raum für sich entdeckt hat und nun WoW dort auch richtig abräumt zielt dieses Addon wohl eher auf diesen Marktzweig ab. Ich finde Mists of Pandaria jedenfalls total daneben. Die Pandaren waren mal ein Aprilscherz und sollten laut Blizzard auch niemals ins Spiel kommen. Aber da Geld ja nicht nicht stinkt... Neue Märkte = neue Meinung.
> 
> Jedem das seine aber ich finde die Pandaren absolut lächerlich.




absolut /sign


----------



## Arasouane (23. Oktober 2011)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Ich hab heute den handels chat gelesen und dachte nur oh noes wtf aber es is wirklich war wow mit panda bären also mal ganz ehrlich ich hab wow mit 16 angefangen mitlerweile bin ich 22 ich will doch keine kuschelbären mehr als freunde -.- damit steig ich dann wohl entgülltig aus und widme mich intressanteren spielen wie Swtor
> 
> 
> Mfg Midi



Hmm. Ein Freund ist 36. Ich 34 und ich zock schon seit Monaten nimmer, aber .... 


WIR FREUEN UNS WIE KLEINE KINDER AUF DIE PANDAREN 


Lg


----------



## Mentraton (23. Oktober 2011)

Für mich ist dies ein Asia-Addon in zweifacher Hinsicht.
Setting, klar sieht jeder auf den ersten Blick. Ob das in die WoW Welt, wie wir sie kennen, passt muss sich erst noch zeigen.

Aber sind wir mal ehrlich, wo ist inzwischen der prozentual größte Teil der WoW Spieler? Richtig, in Asien. Und was liegt da näher, als genau für diesen Teil (die Mehrheit) der Spieler ein Addon zu bauen, dass genau diese Zielgruppe anspricht.
Das Petsystem... Wer hat da nicht als allererstes an Pokemon gedacht? Als dann noch die 3er Petkampf Gruppen dazukamen war mir klar, dass es nicht lange dauern kann, bis die ersten Pikatshus und Mauzis rumrennen. Dies ist für mich aber auch das "Frauenfeature"  Welches langsam überfällig war, um diese noch zu halten.

Und zum anderen, war der Zug von Blizz bei 12 Monaten Abo D3 zu verschenken genial.
D3 wird voraussichtlich in USA und Europa verstärkt gespielt. Jetzt die Leute zu ködern, 12 Monate zu abonnieren bedeutet, dass keiner den Account beim Release von D3 kündigen kann und diese Leute dann zum Release von MoP ein aktives WoW Konto haben, senkt die Hemmschwelle das Addon zu kaufen obwohl es einem eigentlich gar nicht so gut gefällt, weil Abo hat man ja eh.

So pushed man zwar auf Kosten von D3 die Verkaufszahlen von MoP aber anscheinend ist den Investoren das Fortbestehen der Abozahlen von WoW wichtiger.


----------



## Wulkan (23. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt wo die Pandaren kommen, liebe WoW Community kann ich nur eins sagen:



DIE MACHT SEI MIT UNS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manaori (23. Oktober 2011)

@Mentatrion,was meinst du denn mit "Frauenfeature?"  Bin meines Zeichens weiblich und spilee auch gerne WoW, ohne dass ich Petkämpfe brauche. Ich weiß nicht mal ob ichs machen werde, weil.... man hat so doch schon zu viel zu tun in zu wenig zeit.


----------



## lord just (23. Oktober 2011)

Kinq_Alexx schrieb:


> Ich seh jetzt schon, wie alle bald Mist von Pandaria dazu sagen..
> 
> Naja, auch wenn ich dafür gehasst werde, mir gefällts
> 
> ...



Auf die Frage ob es neue Charslots geben wird kam von Blizzard die Antwort, dass man wohl nicht die Anzahl der Chars pro Server erhöhen wird (weil man dafür die Server komplett überarbeiten müsste) aber wahrscheinlich die Realms (Blutdurst, Hinterhalt usw.) zusammenfügen wird und jeder Zeit kostenlos einen Char von einem Server innerhalb dieses Realm auf einen anderen Server transferieren kann. Wenn man also auf seinem Hauptserver alle Slots voll hat, dann erstellt man sich einfach auf nem anderen Server nen Char und tauscht den einfach mit nem Char auf dem Hauptserver. Natürlich steht noch nicht fest ob es wirklich kommt, aber es ist wohl eine einfachere Möglichkeit als die Server komplett zu ändern und man erhöht auch nicht die Serverpopulation  bzw. die Serverdatenbank. Find die Idee auch auch besser, da man dann nicht einfach nur 11 Slots hätte sondern direkt 50 Slots oder so (weiß jetzt nicht wie viele Server zu nem Realm zusammengeschlossen werden aber 50 ist eh Accountmaximum).


----------



## Mentraton (23. Oktober 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> @Mentatrion,was meinst du denn mit "Frauenfeature?"  Bin meines Zeichens weiblich und spilee auch gerne WoW, ohne dass ich Petkämpfe brauche. Ich weiß nicht mal ob ichs machen werde, weil.... man hat so doch schon zu viel zu tun in zu wenig zeit.


Hehe, klar gibts auch Frauen, die Raiden und dies besser machen als viele Kerle aber nicht wenige WoW Spielerinnen, die ich kenne, haben auf einem lvl 1 Gnom eine größere Petsammlung als ich auf allen Chars zusammen.  Und ziehen es vor, den flauschigen Viechern nachzujagen, als bösen Drachen auf die 12 zu geben. Oder hast du auf die Mehrheit bezogen andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Wulkan (23. Oktober 2011)

lord schrieb:


> Auf die Frage ob es neue Charslots geben wird kam von Blizzard die Antwort, dass man wohl nicht die Anzahl der Chars pro Server erhöhen wird (weil man dafür die Server komplett überarbeiten müsste) aber wahrscheinlich die Realms (Blutdurst, Hinterhalt usw.) zusammenfügen wird und jeder Zeit kostenlos einen Char von einem Server innerhalb dieses Realm auf einen anderen Server transferieren kann. Wenn man also auf seinem Hauptserver alle Slots voll hat, dann erstellt man sich einfach auf nem anderen Server nen Char und tauscht den einfach mit nem Char auf dem Hauptserver. Natürlich steht noch nicht fest ob es wirklich kommt, aber es ist wohl eine einfachere Möglichkeit als die Server komplett zu ändern und man erhöht auch nicht die Serverpopulation  bzw. die Serverdatenbank. Find die Idee auch auch besser, da man dann nicht einfach nur 11 Slots hätte sondern direkt 50 Slots oder so (weiß jetzt nicht wie viele Server zu nem Realm zusammengeschlossen werden aber 50 ist eh Accountmaximum).




Also die Serverzusammengehörigkeit bei WoW ist ja damit dann Geschichte


----------



## lord just (23. Oktober 2011)

Wulkan schrieb:


> Also die Serverzusammengehörigkeit bei WoW ist ja damit dann Geschichte



Das ist natürlich die Gefahr aber das war wohl bis jetzt die beste Idee von Blizzard wie man das Problem lösen könnte. Es würden auch finanzielle Einbußen bei Blizzard entstehen, wenn man einfach frei zwischen verschiedenen Servern die Charaktere verschieben kann und es würden sicherlich auch volle Server entstehen die zwar voll sind, wo aber sonst nix los ist, weil die Leute den Server nur nutzen um dort ihre Chars zu parken. Es bleibt abzuwarten ob es wirklich so kommt oder vielleicht doch anders. Eine andere Möglichkeit mit der selben Funktionsweise wäre z.B. einfach eine zweite Datenbank pro Server zu machen wodurch man nicht das Problem mit verwahrlosten Servern hätte, die Einbußen beim kostenpflichtigen Chartransfer und das Problem mit der Serverzusammengehörigkeit. Eine zweite Datenbank pro Server würde aber voraussetzen, dass die Server ein Upgrade brauchen was nicht grade günstig ist und wer weiß schon wie die Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung von Blizzard ausschaut.


----------



## Yaglan (23. Oktober 2011)

Dennoch ist der Trailer zum Addon doof gemacht. Der inhalt vom Addon wurde eben nicht gezeigt sondern nur die Neue Rasse und Klasse so gesehen. Und ja gebiete.
Wieso wurde kein ausschnitt von den Krieg gezeigt wenn sich das Addon darum handelt?

Es wird hinterher gesagt das man eine Questreihe mit Varian bekommet damit er sich beweisen muss.

Wieso also sah der Trailer zum beispiel nicht so aus:

Wärend Deathwings Zerstörungswut sind die Streitereien zwischen Horde und Allianz zum höhepunkt gekommen. Es ist krieg ausgebrochen. Und in den eigenen Fraktionen gibt es immer noch zweifel die beseitigt werden müssen. König Varian Wrynn will die Verlörenen Ländern zurückerobern muss aber in der Allianz neben bei sich als König beweisen. Bei der Horde hat sich Garrosh ziemlich unbeliebt gemacht wärend des Konfliks mit den Aspekt der Zerstörung. Er muss schauen das er sich mit den Trollen wieder Versöhnt bevor sie die Horde zu schwach machen um den Angriff der Allianz abzuwehen.

Oder sowas in der art. Und das erst dann was von den Pandaren gesagt wird.


----------



## general_chang (23. Oktober 2011)

Ist ja interessant was für ein Aufschrei durch die Community geht, daß endlich Pandaren kommen. Das Volk was jahrelang wehement gefordert wurde (und natürlich will es jetzt keiner mehr gewesen sein) Naja. Gibt ja eh immer was zum meckern. Ich warte mal gespannt aufs Add On, nachdem ich von Cata nicht soo begeistert war wie anfangs gedacht. 

Interessant ist auch die Frage nach dem neuen Oberbösewicht ala Illidan, Arthas oder Deathwing. Ich spiele zwar erst seit kurz vor BC Release aber welchen hatte denn Classic WoW. Klar gab es da Nefarian, Ragnaros oder Kel Thuzed. Aber das waren doch nicht die Zugpferde des Spieles wie bei den Add Ons. Und trotzdem hat Classic WoW die Leute angezogen. Vielleicht ist es ja mal ganz gut keinen direkt zu haben oder Blizzard überrascht uns einfach. Fand das dauernde Auftauchen eines Arthas z.B. eher nervig als spannend.

Stellt sich denn eine Frage. Habe eigentlich gedacht das die BC und Wotlk Gebiete noch überarbeitet werden damit sie wieder zur Geschichte passen. Davon war doch jetzt keine Rede mehr oder hab ich was verpasst. Nicht das mich das jetzt sonderbar stöhrt, aber etwas merkwürdig ist das Spielerlebniss denn doch. (Hätte man ja vielleicht als Startgebiete für den Mönch drauß machen können. Bzw. Dort wo er levelt bis er 80 ist. So würden viele Spieler die Gebiete noch einmal besuchen)


----------



## Yarys (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß gar net was ihr alle habt,die pandas wurden schon ewig von der comunity gefordert,jetzt kommen sie und viele flamen :fail?!
pet kämpfe sind doch auch mal was nettes für zwischen durch,selbst wenn es in richtung pokemon gehen sollte,solange es fun macht bitte schön
die talente hören sich meiner meinung nach auch recht interessant an daran zeigt sich auch im endgame wer skill hat und wer nicht,der einzige nachteil is halt die lvl phase aber wozu gibts lvl gear(das man sich als einsteiger auch durch bgs erfarmen kann)
zum kontinent: ich finde das es zu den pandas passt und es (für mich zumindest) keinen sinn ergibt die pandas z.B. auf einem ich sags mal so "europäisch aussehenden kontinent" zu packen,sind wir im zoo oder soll das ganze ein bissl flair haben?

das wars von mir


----------



## Horghagen (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Community hat nie irgendetwas derartiges gefordert! Das waren irgendwelche Anime-Süchtlinge die Pseudostory und Asiamist brauchen um ihr erbärmliches Dasein zu vergessen. Das ist keine Community das sind Verräter!


----------



## Heynrich (23. Oktober 2011)

Horghagen schrieb:


> Die Community hat nie irgendetwas derartiges gefordert! Das waren irgendwelche Anime-Süchtlinge die Pseudostory und Asiamist brauchen um ihr erbärmliches Dasein zu vergessen. Das ist keine Community das sind Verräter!



Interessante Einstellung. 
Fraglich jedoch ob ich selbst ein Panda spiele. Witzig sind sie, aber naja... mal schauen.
Das asiatische Setting find ich toll, gefällt mir sehr gut, bringt bisschen Abwechslung rein.

Die neuen Features haben sich bisher auch ganz toll angehört, ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt.

P.S.: Der Trailer war wirklich nicht soooo der bringer. Ich erinner mich, bei Cata is mir die Kinnlade runtergefallen  Hier wars mehr so ein "Ohhhhh wie hübsch!"


----------



## Leolost (23. Oktober 2011)

Das Pandaren kommen war jetzt ja seit der bekanntgabe des Namens klar, deswegen will ich in meinem neuen Poste gar nicht so sehr darauf eingehen. Es freut mich das jetzt in einer erweiterung sowohl eine neue Rasse als auch eine neue Klasse kommt, das dürfte wenn mich nicht alles täuscht das erste mal sein. Das der "Monk" keine Heldenklasse wird wie der Todesritter finde ich gar nicht so Wild. 
Die Bilder von Pandaria aus dem Video sind bunt und Asiatisch ohne Frage. Wie ich schon in einem Kommentar in unter einer News bemerkt habe war das für mich nicht allzu überraschend, auf verschiedenen auch offiziellen Artworks war er doch schon immer etwas asiatisch. Ein weitere grund war das in dem Spiel jetzt Sci Fi, Wikinger, Ägypten, Dschungel und auch Tiefsee zu finden sind, ein neues "Thema" musste folglich her. Ich glaube nicht das sich der so "verhasste" "Manga/Anime Style" auf dem Ganzen kontinent so dominant ist das es abschreckt. Mit dem Hinwies auf Age of Conan möchte ich an dieser stelle auch darauf hinweisen das Asiatisch nicht umbedingt gleich Manga/Anime bedeuten muss. Asien kann in hinblick auf die historie un etwas abweichend von Mainstream sogar sehr düster sein. 
Von dem Monk als Klasse habe ich jetzt noch nicht so viel gelesen, als das ich ein klares bild von ihr gerade im endgame hätte. Da die Klasse als Hybrid gedacht ist, denke ich aber das sie sich ganz neben dem Paladin und Druiden einfügen wird. Es stellt sich natürlich bei voll Hybriden die frage stellt wie ausgewogen die verscheidenen Skillungen sind, nicht das eine skillung so untergeht wie zu anfangszeiten der DD Paladin, oder Chaster Druide.

Das Pet kampf system war für mich eine große überraschung, als ich das erste mal von einem Freund davon erfahren habe habe ich es erst nicht ernst genommen. Nach einigen dummen kommentaren und einigen momenten zum "herunterkommen" muss ich aber sagen halte ich die Idee für nicht schlecht. 
Ein mini pokemon in WoW wird, wenn es nicht Spiel entscheiden ist, wird niemanden "stören" der es nicht darauf anlegt. Wen will kann bei einem solchem minispiel mitmachen, wer nicht lässt es bleiben, einige spieler wird es sicher eher bei laune halten als ein weiteres gebiet mit Dailys, ich mochte schon die Insel nicht und zum wiederspielen haben mich auch die Feuerlande nicht motiviert. Ich bin zugegeben gepannt auf meinen "Mini-thor der Zerstörer". 

Was mich etwas enttäuscht ist das sie nicht an einer grundlegenden Grafik Änderung gearbeitet haben, vergleichbar mit EvE Trinity. Das eine solche neuerung mit extrem viel Arbeit verbunden ist, ist mir durchaus bewusst, doch wäre es wichtig um das Spiel am Leben zu erhalten, auf lange Sicht. Wenigstens hätte ich mit einer Angleichung der alten Rassen an das gestiegene Niveau das Goblins Worgen und nun auch Pandaren Vorlegen gerechnet, vielleicht kommt eine solche Meldung ja noch, ich bin auf jeden fall sehr gespannt.

Wurde schon gesagt wer in der Erweiterung der Gegenspieler wird?


----------



## Tidra-on (23. Oktober 2011)

Apuh schrieb:


> Fragt sich noch, was aus Brann Bronzebart wird, nachdem er zu Cata-Anfang in eine Art "Kristall" verflucht bzw. verwandelt wurde....



Du solltest Uldum mal komplett durchquesten  Dann erübrigt sich deine Frage nämlich ^^


----------



## handzumgrus (24. Oktober 2011)

kinziggangster schrieb:


> Wen juckt es bitte wer aufhört? Ich finds klasse *_* vllt endlich mal ne heldenklasse die sich sehen lässt xP



Mönche sind keine Heldenklasse 

und zum Trailer-

lieber Trailer schlecht Addon gut, bei Cata wars Trailer geil, addon nicht


----------



## tuerlich (24. Oktober 2011)

Wieso nicht den Smaragdgrünen Traum? Oder ein Szenario mit den Titanen?
Stattdessen Pokemon Kämpfe, Pandabärchen, ein versautes Talentsystem und wahrscheinlich ein Zoowärter als Endboss.
Von "Cataclysm", wo die Welt von einem irren Drachen zerstört wird, überall Lava fließt und man quasi die Melancholie der Zerstörung beim Questen spürte (Camp Taurajo z zu irgendwelchen Pandabären, die auf ner Schildkröte wohnen...
Naja die Chinafarmer wird das neue Szenario freuen.


----------



## WhiteSeb (24. Oktober 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Wieso nicht den Smaragdgrünen Traum? Oder ein Szenario mit den Titanen?
> Stattdessen Pokemon Kämpfe, Pandabärchen, ein versautes Talentsystem und wahrscheinlich ein Zoowärter als Endboss.
> Von "Cataclysm", wo die Welt von einem irren Drachen zerstört wird, überall Lava fließt und man quasi die Melancholie der Zerstörung beim Questen spürte (Camp Taurajo z zu irgendwelchen Pandabären, die auf ner Schildkröte wohnen...
> Naja die Chinafarmer wird das neue Szenario freuen.




Muahaha, da fällt mir was ein:
Smaragdgrün würd wirklich passen, wegen der Pet-Kämpfe.

WoW Smaragdgrüne Edition.
Mit 151 neuen Pets ;P


----------



## Duexer (24. Oktober 2011)

mal für alle die runheulen, dass Pandaren ja viel zu niedlich wären...



Wer sagte eingentlich, dass Pandaren in der Welt der Kriegskunst niedliche Plüschtierchen wären:



Evtl. hilft euch ja diese Vorstellung etwas weiter:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> ....



Hm..wieso sollte es die Chinafarmer freuen? Verstehe ich nicht, sind doch die meisten Mitgleider der Jugendkultur in Japan, Korea und China eher westlich orientiert und weniger an eigener asiatischer Mythologie und Setting man betrachte nur die Charaktere in Mangas und asiatischen Comicserien, die zu 99% vieles, nur kein asiatisches Aussehen haben (und in denen sehr sehr wenige "klassische" asiatische Architektur vertreten ist)...die Protagonisten haben zumeist niedlich rosige Haut, große Kulleraugen und oftmals blonde Haare und blaue Augen...

Es gibt, wie bereits auch im heute hochgelobten und hochgeliebten Classic (man erinnere sich) KEINEN Oberfiesling mit dem Ziel der Weltherrschaft/des Weltenendes als "Endboss", sondern mehrere "kleinere" Bedrohungen...


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. Oktober 2011)

Immer wieder spannend... Ich möchte ganz ehrlich KEIN Dev sein. 
Massig Leute schreien nach Pandaren - sie bringen Pandaren - massig Leute schreien was von zu niedlich, zu einfallslos.
Massig Leute schreien was von Abwechslung jenseits von Raids - sie bringen Herausforderungen, Petkämpfe etc - massig Leute schreien was von wollen wir nicht, zu doof.

Oh mann... wem das alles nicht gefällt, darf sich auch gern vom Spiel entfernen. Ich zumindest habe kein Problem damit. Tschöööö! 
Diese ewige Heulerei ist echt schlimm, man hat das Gefühl, nur von lauter unreifen, quängelnden, nervigen und unzufriedenen Kindern umgeben zu sein...


----------



## Schanni (24. Oktober 2011)

Ach Leute egal was Blizz macht alles ist immer schlecht, alles ist dem Untergang geweiht und alle hören auf zu spielen.
Also alles wie immer. Wie immer? Jo, den alle werden weiter spielen.
Was ist so schlimm an den Putzigen Bärchen? Azeroth ist ein Planet mit vielen Facetten wie unser Planet also warum sollte ein Teil nicht erst jetzt entdeckt werden?
Amerika war auch schon lange da aber von uns erst vor etwas mehr als 500 Jahren entdeckt oder irre ich mich?
Auch auf unseren Planeten leben viele Menschen unterschiedlichen Designs, Azeroth ist nicht die Erde da leben halt viele Unterschiedliche Rassen.
Keiner kennt das neue Talentsystem, selbst Blizz sagt das es noch nicht Final ist und hier wissen alle Experten schon das es Müll ist.
Könnt ihr alle immer nur Maulen? Ich hoffe mal das es hier nur die sind die des Maulen wegen Maulen und die die es auf sich zukommen lassen mal ruhiger sind.
Und ich habe noch eine Hoffnung was dann bestimmt zu einen Aufschrei ohne gleichen führen würde.
Bitte lasst ein Heiler (ich spiele leideschaftlich Heal) dabei raus kommen der mal nicht auf Mana basiert sondern auf Energie oder Fokus oder so.
Das wär mal was feines. Aber wenn es nicht passiert dann auch egal ich werde es kaufen und werde in eine Welt abtauchen und träumen und spielen.
Auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich kein Panda spielen werden, hab auch kein Worg. Weil sie gefallen mir nicht aber ich finde in dieser großen SPielewelt immer wieder neue Aufgaben und muss nicht alles neue Spielen und kann auch damit leben wenn mal innige Wünsche von mir nicht erfüllt werden.
In dem Sinne Blizz viel Erfolg und Spaß beim erstellen und uns viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Zocken.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Oktober 2011)

Was mich interessieren würde, in den Trailern sowie später auch bestimmt im Spiel sind Tafeln mit chinesischen (irgendwas fernöstl. auf jeden Fall) 
zu sehen.
Gibts hier jemanden im Forum, der diese übersetzen kann oder sind es doch "nur" Fantasieschriftzeichen?
Ansonsten, ich für meinen Teil habe 10 Chars auf einem Server und werde evtl. mal auf nem anderen Server
die Pandaren angucken, direkt einen hochspielen werde ich nach jetzigem Stand nicht.
Als WOTLK rauskam, habe ich sehr lange Zeit nach Release einen DK bis 58 gespielt, fand ihn langweilig und habe ihn Jahre später 
doch nochmal angefasst und siehe da, bis auf 85 gespielt, allerdings mag ich ihn irgendwie immer noch nicht ^^
Das Einzig gute ist, er ist untot 

PS: @Duexer: Sorry, aber ich sehe einen sehr großen Unterschied zwischen Deinen martialisch anmutenden Bären und den
KungFu Panda ähnlichen Pixeln, die dort in den Trailern gezeigt werden.
Für mich bleibt es bei plüschig und knuffig. Ich mag so etwas nicht, jedenfalls nicht in WOW.


----------



## orkman (24. Oktober 2011)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Muahaha, da fällt mir was ein:
> Smaragdgrün würd wirklich passen, wegen der Pet-Kämpfe.
> 
> WoW Smaragdgrüne Edition.
> Mit 151 neuen Pets ;P



made my day ... ich kann alles an der neuen erweiterung hinnehmen aber die pokemon kaempfe is doch ein bissl zuviel des guten ... positiv sehen , 2 spiele zum preis von einem ... pokemon + wow ... integriertes pokern um geld zu verdienen waer cooler ...ob die haustiere sich auch weiterentwickeln ... wollte schon immer nen grossen mutanten hasen haben der andere platt tritt


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> made my day ... ich kann alles an der neuen erweiterung hinnehmen aber die pokemon kaempfe is doch ein bissl zuviel des guten ... positiv sehen , 2 spiele zum preis von einem ... pokemon + wow ... integriertes pokern um geld zu verdienen waer cooler ...ob die haustiere sich auch weiterentwickeln ... wollte schon immer nen grossen mutanten hasen haben der andere platt tritt



Äußerlich entwickeln sich die Pets nicht, aber man kann Master Talente freischalten, wenn man das Vieh gut und anständig levelt


----------



## Akatash2005 (24. Oktober 2011)

Natürlich läßt sich über Geschmack nicht streiten.

Dennoch find ich persönlich die Pandas einen ziemlichen Griff in die Schüssel. Wenn ich mir das Bild in OG vorstelle... Untote, Orks, Trolle, Fellkugel... nääää... nicht wirklich; und dann noch die "lustige" kugellei der Panda Mönche in einer Ini, ich glaub ich würde am Rad drehen. Wie genau sich die WoW Leute das im PVP vorstellen wenn auf Beiden Seiten ständige die Pandas rumwetzen frag ich mich auch noch. Stelle ich mir persönlich ziemlich nervig vor. Auch der Mönch haut mich nicht gerade vom Hocker.

Nimm noch die Pokemon Erweiterunge des Addons (Kopf vs Tisch) und wieder mal eine gemeinsame Hpt Stadt (Mega Lag inc) sowie das Talentsystem. All over all, 0 Punkte für das Addon. Für mich auf weiter Front keinerlei Grund meinen Acc nochma zu reaktivieren.


----------



## Virikas (24. Oktober 2011)

Für mich das -rein von der Ankündigung her- beste Addon.

- BC kann man nicht wirklich werten. Es war das erste Addon und dementsprechend war die Euphorie im vorherein von sich aus groß.

- WotLK war ok, aber mich hat keine spezielle Ankündigung vom Hocker gerissen. DK war für mich als ewiger Heiler nicht wirklich interessant und der Rest war das übliche. Neuer Oberfiesling, neue gemeinsame Hauptstadt, usw. Lass sich damals wie BC 2.0 

- Cata wich etwas ab, hat mich aber nicht besonders vom Hocker gerissen. Insbesondere die Umstellung des Heilsystems war eh klar, dass es sich durch die zunehmende Itemisierung eh früher oder später wieder zu WotLK entwicklelt. Die gekürzten und insbesondere seeehr begrenzten (31 hier, Rest woanders) Talentbäume haben schon da klar gezeigt, dass das eigentliche Ziel "keine Cookie Cutter Builds mehr" nicht erreicht werden wird. Path of Titans klang sehr interessant, wurde ja aber leider gestrichen.

- MoP hingegen geht meiner Meinung nach sehr gradlinig vor. 
- Talente statt Talentbäume. Cookie Cutter wird frei Haus geliefert. Stört mich net, skillt doch eh jeder jetzt schon dasselbe (mit wenigen Ausnahmen / Spezialfällen). 
- Petkämpfe sind n netter Zeitvertreib, aber auch nicht mehr. Bevor man in SW/OG rumidled, kann man sich auch mit den Pets eins auf die Mütze geben. Find ich ok, muss ich ja nicht nutzen, wenns mir net gefällt. 
- Kein Obermufti den es umzuhauen gilt stört mich ebenfalls nicht. 
- Dungeon Challenges finde ich spannend, allerdings wird das wohl schwer zu balancen sein (Class Stacking von Op Klassen..). PvE Szenarios sehen noch was Mau aus, aber warten wir ab. 
- Pandaren.. Mir letztlich wurst, optisch gefällt mir eh keine Rasse besonders. Aber die Animationen und die Detailgenauigkeit des Pandamodells lässt hoffen. Stellt euch ne Eule mit der Polygonanzahl vor <3
- Mönch: Liest sich vom Playstyle her echt nice. Wird vermutlich etwas zu Streetfighter Lastig und im Raid werden die Kampfschreie und das ständige Bam, Puff, Pui vor allem Tanks wohl in den Wahnsinn treiben, aber ansonsten ists die erste Klasse die mich wirklich reizt als Melee zu spielen. Zum Heilermodell weiss man ja leider noch nichts. In Kombination mit den Accoutnweiten Erfolgen ist nach jetzigem Stand die Reroll Gefahr für mich das erste Mal gegeben 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage: Was wird diesmal gestrichen?
So oder so: einen Annual pass hab ich in der Tasche. 12 Monate wäre ich ohnehin mindestens noch bei WoW geblieben, da nehm ich D3 doch gern kostenlos mit (was ich sonst nie gespielt hätte, weil Diablo 2 nicht sooo mein Fall war).


----------



## general_chang (24. Oktober 2011)

tuerlich schrieb:


> Wieso nicht den Smaragdgrünen Traum? Oder ein Szenario mit den Titanen?
> Stattdessen Pokemon Kämpfe, Pandabärchen, ein versautes Talentsystem und wahrscheinlich ein Zoowärter als Endboss.
> Von "Cataclysm", wo die Welt von einem irren Drachen zerstört wird, überall Lava fließt und man quasi die Melancholie der Zerstörung beim Questen spürte (Camp Taurajo z zu irgendwelchen Pandabären, die auf ner Schildkröte wohnen...
> Naja die Chinafarmer wird das neue Szenario freuen.



Das Szenario mit den Titaten erwarte ich als letztes Add On (denke mal das 6. -Levelstufe 95-100) mit Seragas als absoluten Endgegner. 

Ich persönlich finde des Smaragdgrünen Traum nicht wirklich tragbar für ein komplettes Add On. Vielleicht als Instanzknotenpunkt. Grund: Erstens ist der Traum inzwischen befriedet (Nachzulesen im Roman "Sturmgrimm und Quest im Startgebiet der Nachtelfen) Was soll da denn als Gegner her halten. Zweitens würde der neue Kontinent doch sehr langweilig sein. Landschaften sind die gleichen wie in Azeroth, außer das dort es weniger dunkle gebiete gibt (Da es ja keine Einflüsse von Lebewesen und Elementaren gibt). Außerdem ist fraglich das der komplette Smaragdgrüne Traum käme (Ur Kontinent Kalindor vor der großen Teilung).

Das 5. Add On ist denn doch noch ein großes Rätsel wobei ich dort eigentlich Südsee erwarte. Neutrale Stadt statt wird Undermine und Entgegner dort wird Ashzara.


----------



## Ditju (24. Oktober 2011)

Was mich beschäftigt ist das sehr einheitliche Model

BC: Draeneistädte, Blutelfenstädte, Dämonenstationen; Astrale

WotLK: Wikingerstädte, Titanentürme à la Olymp, Untotenarchitektur, überarbeitete Menschen/Ork/Verlassenengebäude

Cataclysm: Gilneas-Häuser, Goblin-Hüttchen, Wildhammer-zwerge wie in der hobbit, gebiete des schattenhammers

UND NU:
Myths of Pandaria: Asia-Styl, fertig.


----------



## Derulu (24. Oktober 2011)

Ditju schrieb:


> ...


Es gibt nicht nur Pandaren...von den anderen Völkern denen wir begegenen werden (es wurden glaub ich 5-6 aufgezählt) kennen wir die Architektur doch noch gar nicht (es gibt da diese Fischkopfvolk, dieses Hasenvolk etc.)...bisher sahen wir nur Pandaren....auch bei den letzten Vorstellungs-Trailern sahen wir auch nicht die Fülle der Architekturformen


----------



## leckaeis (24. Oktober 2011)

Ditju schrieb:


> Was mich beschäftigt ist das sehr einheitliche Model
> 
> BC: Draeneistädte, Blutelfenstädte, Dämonenstationen; Astrale
> 
> ...



Zu den ersten drei AddOns kannst du dich äußern, weil du sie gespielt hast.
Woher weißt du, dass in MoP nicht mehr Abwechslung drin steckt? Ich bezweifle mal, dass du es angespielt hast.


----------



## Nexilein (24. Oktober 2011)

Mann kann ja viel über MoP diskutieren, aber am Ende kommt es sowieso nur auf eine Sache an:

Lange Harrison Jones Questreihe -> gutes Addon
Kurze/keine Harrison Jones Questreihe -> schlechtes Addon


----------

